# Livraisons I5 Fnac



## jeffuze (23 Novembre 2009)

Voila, j ai commandé un imac quad core I5 a la Fnac le 24 octobre...tous ceux qui sont concernés par ces commandes ont vu les delais reculer chaque semaine.....ça commence a être long..je suis en quete de la moindre info, et je voulais savoir si certains ont déja reçu leur Imac quad core par le biais de la Fnac...:rateau:


----------



## Oripi (24 Novembre 2009)

Pour ma part je l'ai commandé à la fnac mais j'ai demandé à ce qu'il reste en magasin pour que je passe le chercher.

J'ai passé ma commande le 31 octobre, a ce moment là le vendeur m'a dit que la centrale devait en recevoir 500.
J'y suis repassé tout les Samedi depuis, à chaque fois personne n'a été capable de me donner une date de disponibilité, signe que la centrale n'a toujours pas été livré.

Pour le moment c'est annoncé au 27/11, et on est le 24, c'est la première fois qu'on est à moins d'une semaine de la date annoncée.

Wait & See !


----------



## gilbdav (25 Novembre 2009)

J'ai écommandé un iMac i5 le 04/11. Aucune date de livraison prévue de mon coté. J'espère le 27 comme tout le monde mais je n'y croit pas trop. On m'avait annoncé une livraison vers le 18 au départ.
Le vendeur de la fnac de Poitiers m'a dit que la centrale fnac attendait 2000 iMac...
La question: je suis le numéro combien dans la liste d'attente?

* Apple se fout de notre gueule à ne pas communiquer du tout !!! *


----------



## godjc (25 Novembre 2009)

J'ai eu mon magasin Fnac aujourd'hui, ils attendent pour la fin de cette semaine, tous les Imac I5 commandés.

J'ai commandé le mien jeudi dernier et il devrait faire partie du lot.

Ils auraient été informés directement par Apple. Ma livraison était initialement prévue dans 15 jours.

Wait and see.


----------



## jeffuze (25 Novembre 2009)

...j en ai marre.d attendre et encore plus de ne pas savoir:rateau:


----------



## lechneric (26 Novembre 2009)

De mon coté vu la FNAC hier pour un i5 commandé le 30/10

après qq coup fil du vendeur...... rien de prévu pour l'instant

rectification :

Il est arrivéééééé !! comme quoi


----------



## flofava (26 Novembre 2009)

bonne nouvelle mon quad core i5 est arrivé a la fnac toulouse labege, ils viennent de m'appeler.Tout arrive à qui sait attendre.Je vais le chercher apres le travail accompli.


----------



## XOR92600 (27 Novembre 2009)

j'ai commandé le mien à la FNAC de Metz le 14/11 et pas de nouvelles à ce jour
j'espère  l'avoir avant les vacances de Noel


----------



## SoulRage (27 Novembre 2009)

J'ai été chercher le mien à la fnac hier. (d'ailleurs coup de bol le seul qu'ils ont reçu est le mien lol)

je vous conseille SI VOUS PAYEZ PAR CHEQUE d'y aller avant 18h. Car moi j'y suis aller après et il voulait appeller la banque (car au-dessus de 1000 c'est leurs procédure) sauf qu'a 18h30 les banques...

M'enfin j'ai fais venir un responsable et tout à vite été régler mais je vous préviens quand même ^^

Mes premières impression sur ce 27 pouces i5 sont pour le moment très mitiger. 

La résolution est tellement grande qu'une vidéo sur youtube fais penser à un timbre poste et qu'une lecture de dvd en résolution native est impossible (on dirais du streaming)

En faite, la seule vidéo qui étais parfaite est la vidéo d'introduction à la fin d'installation de snow leopard.

par contre, niveau performance....Whaou ^^ l'appareil émet un faible son (HDD surement) et un gros bruit quand on met un cd/dvd lol

Les enceintes quant à elle produise un bon son mais pas beaucoup de basse lol

je vous end irais plus dans les jours à venir ^^


----------



## godjc (27 Novembre 2009)

T'as eu du bol, contrairement à ce qui m'avait été annoncé, il n'ont pas recu le mien .... Snif


----------



## binch2005 (27 Novembre 2009)

Savez vous si on peut commander un imac I7 à la fnac et si on peut bénéficier des réductions adhérent sur les imacs?


----------



## XOR92600 (28 Novembre 2009)

binch2005 a dit:


> Savez vous si on peut commander un imac I7 à la fnac et si on peut bénéficier des réductions adhérent sur les imacs?



j'ai commandé un I5 avec la réduction FNAC comme li y a 2 ans mon MBP. Le 14/11 ils m'ont fait 10 % de réduc en bons cadeau.
Par contre il n'est pas possible de commander les options disponibles sur APPLE STORE, sauf peut être à la FNAC NUMERIQUE (mais là je ne le certifie pas mais je l'ai déjà entendu).


----------



## godjc (28 Novembre 2009)

Les boutiques Fnac recevrons les prochains I5 en milieu de semaine prochaine. Ils sont destinés aux commandes en cours encore non livrées. On ne sait pas dans qu'elle mesure tout le monde sera servi.


----------



## coppaco (3 Décembre 2009)

La date a été repoussée 2 fois : au 26/10 puis au 3/12 et aujourd'hui (3/12) la date semble stable ! Rien de noté "expédié" pour autant : patience donc.

Des infos de votre côté ?


----------



## XOR92600 (4 Décembre 2009)

la FNAC me surprend encore : hier soir "produit en stock" sur leur site et maintenant "4 à 12 jours"...  :mouais:


----------



## brembo (4 Décembre 2009)

XOR92600 a dit:


> j'ai commandé un I5 avec la réduction FNAC comme li y a 2 ans mon MBP. Le 14/11 ils m'ont fait 10 % de réduc en bons cadeau.
> Par contre il n'est pas possible de commander les options disponibles sur APPLE STORE, sauf peut être à la FNAC NUMERIQUE (mais là je ne le certifie pas mais je l'ai déjà entendu).


Bonjour,

Je confirme qu'à la Fnac Digitale (et non NUMERIQUE), tu peux avoir des machines customisés.
Quand je me suis décidé pour mon MAcbook Pro, (3,06Ghz), je voulais un disque dur de 500 Go @ 7200 rpm, ainsi qu'un écran mat. La Fnac Digitale l'avait justement en stock, ayant commandé des machines dites 'Haut de gamme".


----------



## coppaco (4 Décembre 2009)

Expédié finalement !!


----------



## godjc (4 Décembre 2009)

Toujours rien pour moi, commandé dans mon magasin Fnac le 19.11.


----------



## godjc (5 Décembre 2009)

godjc a dit:


> Toujours rien pour moi, commandé dans mon magasin Fnac le 19.11.



Ayé, je l'ai recu, je teste.  Vive le i5


----------



## antibo (10 Décembre 2009)

Commandé 2 iMac i5 le 6 novembre à la FNAC (magasin physique) et toujours rien...
Aucun délais, aucune visibilité, stocks à zéro :/


----------



## XOR92600 (10 Décembre 2009)

antibo a dit:


> Commandé 2 iMac i5 le 6 novembre à la FNAC (magasin physique) et toujours rien...
> Aucun délais, aucune visibilité, stocks à zéro :/



Pareil pour moi même avec une commande du 14/11 : aucune visibilité


----------



## bubba_à07 (11 Décembre 2009)

Moi j'ai commandé mon i5 le 1er Décembre dans un APR et il est arrivé aujourd'hui, sava je n'ai pas trop du attendre


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Décembre 2009)

bubba_à07 a dit:


> Moi j'ai commandé mon i5 le 1er Décembre dans un APR et il est arrivé aujourd'hui, sava je n'ai pas trop du attendre



ça, si c'est bien vrai,....ça me met hors de moi !
 C'est du "foutage de gueule" au regard des clients des revendeurs.
Cette double casquette engendre une concurrence (déloyale ?) dont les conséquences sur l'éthique commerciale ne semblent pas interpeler grand monde...


----------



## lambs (12 Décembre 2009)

dites vous que vous serez peut être épargnés des petits désagréments des premiers livrés.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Décembre 2009)

lambs a dit:


> dites vous que vous serez peut être épargnés des petits désagréments des premiers livrés.


Ben voyons ! ... on dit aussi: A toute chose malheur est bon !...
Bien que cela soit vrai (malheureusement pour les premiers servis) ça n'excuserait en rien ces "favoritismes commerciaux" ("passe droit" ?) pas vraiment "éthiques":hein:


----------



## lambs (12 Décembre 2009)

+1 mais il faut trouver une raison pour vous remonter le moral.
Perso, j'hésite à prendre un iMac mais avec les délais, on sera presque à la sortie de la revB.
Mais l'offre de la FNAC jusqu'à dimanche est vraiment super attrayante.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Décembre 2009)

lambs a dit:


> +1 mais il faut trouver une raison pour vous remonter le moral. Merci pour l'attention: C'est sympa.
> Perso, j'hésite à prendre un iMac mais avec les délais, on sera presque à la sortie de la revB. Tiens ça aussi ça va me plaire: Tous ces modèles trés (trop !) rapprochés j'appelle ça du "cynisme commercial" !
> Mais l'offre de la FNAC jusqu'à dimanche est vraiment super attrayante. C'est vrai mais j'ai acheté avant et avec seulement la remise adhérent (déjà pas mal sur de telles sommes) et en fait ce que je recherchais (vu les vulnérabilités de ces nouveaux imac(s)) c'est l'assurance proposée par la FNAC "échange à neuf"



A suivre...


----------



## lambs (12 Décembre 2009)

Les gens veulent du changement, toujours plus plus et encore plus, et en plus avec soi-disant la crise tout le monde se rue sur le matos apple alors pour la world company cela est tout bénef.
Mais entre des logiciels super gourmands (quoi que je pourrais dire pas du tout optimisés à se demander si les programmeurs sont des quiches ou s'ils le font exprès) qui sortent tous les ans et des évolutions matos tous les 6 mois et bien les fabricants s'en donnent à coeur joie.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Décembre 2009)

lambs a dit:


> Les gens veulent du changement, toujours plus plus et encore plus, et en plus avec soi-disant la crise tout le monde se rue sur le matos apple alors pour la world company cela est tout bénef.
> Mais entre des logiciels super gourmands (quoi que je pourrais dire pas du tout optimisés à se demander si les programmeurs sont des quiches ou s'ils le font exprès) qui sortent tous les ans et des évolutions matos tous les 6 mois et bien les fabricants s'en donnent à coeur joie.



Je ne crois pas que -Les gens veulent du changement, toujours plus plus et encore plus-
Cette frénésie est savamment provoquée car si demain plus aucun progrès n'était proposé et bien tout le monde se contenterait du "statut-co" et du coup les retardataires pouraient (avec le temps) ratrapper les avant-gardistes... ....
Allez ! j'arrête là la "déconne"....


----------



## chafpa (12 Décembre 2009)

lambs a dit:


> Mais l'offre de la FNAC jusqu'à dimanche est vraiment super attrayante.


Rassures-toi. Elle existait déjà le week-end dernier sous forme de 10% en  bons d'achat et elle sera remise en place pour le prochain week-end 

Restes à savoir : Bons d'achat ou remise immédiate 

PS : Sur Fnac.com, la livraison est payante avec la remise immédiate et il me semblait (?) qu'elle était gratuite la semaine dernière avec les bons d'achat.


----------



## le beotien (15 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, 
J'ai le même problème avec un 27' duocore commandé chez un revendeur . Il devait être livré en 2 à 3 semaines et ne l'est toujours pas au bout de 5 semaines et 1/2.
Samedi dernier le vendeur m' a dit qu' il était en transit et que je l' aurais au début de cette semaine. Mais pour l' instant je n' ai rien vu venir. Il est vrai qu' à défaut de certitudes les commerciaux ont souvent de l' imagination !
Alors : PATIENCE !


----------



## bubba_à07 (15 Décembre 2009)

Si ça peut vous réconforter j'ai vu dans le magasin quand j'ai été chercher le mien qu'ils avaient reçu pas mal de 27"


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Décembre 2009)

bubba_à07 a dit:


> Si ça peut vous réconforter j'ai vu dans le magasin quand j'ai été chercher le mien qu'ils avaient reçu pas mal de 27"



Renseignements pris auprès de FNAC Perpignan cet après midi:
Délai pour i5 et i7 de 6 à 7 semaines !
Des raisons techniques m'ont été expliquées (je ne les retranscrirai pas ici)
Avez vous aussi cette approche ?


----------



## chafpa (15 Décembre 2009)

Absolument et il est connu, apparemment, qu'il y a 2 problèmes avec ce type d'écran selon les vendeurs "spécialisés" (Centre agréé Apple)


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Décembre 2009)

chafpa a dit:


> Absolument et il est connu, apparemment, qu'il y a 2 problèmes avec ce type d'écran selon les vendeurs "spécialisés" (Centre agréé Apple)



Et en plus de ces problèmes techniques sur les écrans (et ailleurs) viendraient s'ajouter des difficultés à approvisionner les cartes mères...?:mouais:
J'ai bien peur que ma commande soit plongée dans un comma artificiel pendant une période indéterminée !


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Décembre 2009)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Et en plus de ces problèmes techniques sur les écrans (et ailleurs) viendraient s'ajouter des difficultés à approvisionner les cartes mères...?:mouais:
> J'ai bien peur que ma commande soit plongée dans un comma artificiel pendant une période indéterminée !







Peut être pas, moi j'attends un échange de mon Imac 24 contre le 27 (merci Apple Care) et il semblerait que d'apres UPS le colis soit parti hier !

Donc ça veut dire que Apple ont des stocks d'Imac 27...

Le technicien Apple Care me donnait 15 jours de délais il ya 5 jours et en fait il est en cours d'acheminement...

N'hésite pas a contacter ton revendeur ^^


----------



## chafpa (16 Décembre 2009)

pepeye66 a dit:


> J'ai bien peur que ma commande soit plongée dans un comma artificiel pendant une période indéterminée !


Et en plus on fait de l'humour en pensant à notre Jo national :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h18 ----------




sylvanhus a dit:


> Donc ça veut dire que Apple ont des stocks d'Imac 27...


Apple privilégie l'Apple store au grand dam des d'autres distributeurs


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Décembre 2009)

chafpa a dit:


> Et en plus on fait de l'humour en pensant à notre Jo national :love:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h18 ----------
> 
> ...




Ben pourquoi vous prenez pas sur l'Apple store alors, puisque vous savez que c'est prioritaire ?

Moi c'est sur, ce que je ferais à l'avenir...


----------



## chafpa (16 Décembre 2009)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ben pourquoi vous prenez pas sur l'Apple store alors, puisque vous savez que c'est prioritaire ?


Ben quand la Fnac fait 10 % de remise immédiate comme le week-end dernier et avec un "petiot" crédit à 0 %, cela fait réfléchir


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Décembre 2009)

chafpa a dit:


> Ben quand la Fnac fait 10 % de remise immédiate comme le week-end dernier et avec un "petiot" crédit à 0 %, cela fait réfléchir






c'est certain que ça fait réfléchir ^^

Mais en contre parti il faut être patient...
As-tu pris l'extension de garantie Fnac ?
Car apparement c'est pas la joie quand on en a besoin, en tous cas c'est moins bien que l'Apple Care...


----------



## niscaro (16 Décembre 2009)

chafpa a dit:


> Et en plus on fait de l'humour en pensant à notre Jo national :love:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h18 ----------
> 
> ...




vous avez sans doute raison!

je me suis présenté  le 03 décembre à l'apple store de montpellier vers 14h30. A 16h00, je sortais du magasin avec un I5 
sous le bras et un vendeur qui m'a gentillement donné un petit coup de main pour transporter mon imprimante.


----------



## chafpa (16 Décembre 2009)

sylvanhus a dit:


> As-tu pris l'extension de garantie Fnac ?
> Car apparement c'est pas la joie quand on en a besoin, en tous cas c'est moins bien que l'Apple Care...


Oui mais j'espère ne jamais l'utiliser 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h41 ----------




niscaro a dit:


> vous avez sans doute raison!
> 
> je me suis présenté  le 03 décembre à l'apple store de montpellier vers 14h30. A 16h00, je sortais du magasin avec un I5
> sous le bras et un vendeur qui m'a gentillement donné un petit coup de main pour transporter mon imprimante.


Ce n'est pas moi qui le dis, je n'ai fait que l'écrire. Ce sont les réponses faites par les Fnac de Amiens et de Rouen ainsi que du centre agréé Apple qui vient de s'ouvrir à Amiens


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Décembre 2009)

chafpa a dit:


> Oui mais j'espère ne jamais l'utiliser
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h41 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## chafpa (16 Décembre 2009)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Au final c'est kif kif, sauf que t'aurais déja ton Imac ^^
> 
> Patience patience ça va arriver bientôt j'espere pour toi


Mais mon Imac est devant moi depuis dimanche dernier  

Je voulais le 21,5" avec HDD de 1 To et CG ATI Radeon 256 Mo


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Décembre 2009)

Je me suis laissé dire qu'APPLE monterait sur les imac des cartes mères fabriquées par ASUS ??
et que donc comme, d'une part,  les commandes initiales auraient été sous estimées et que, d'autre part, ASUS serait en commerce avec d'autres concurrents à APPLE il y aurait un conflit avec rupture de livraisons de ces cartes mères ??
Quelqu'un confirme ou je me suis fait "Pipoter" ? ... :mouais:


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Décembre 2009)

Demain, cela fera exactement 4 semaines que je l'ai commandé à la FNAC !
Et "ils" n'ont pour le moment aucune info à me communiquer quant à une probabilité de livraison... 
Mais, prudents, "ils" ne pensent pas le recevoir avant janvier...
Donc, début janvier, cela fera exactement 6 semaines de délai et rien ni personne pour me donner un quelconque délai 
.....


----------



## antibo (18 Décembre 2009)

Les FNAC ont reçu hier un mail d'Apple leur demandant de renvoyer tous leurs iMacs (ceux qui sont en magasin et en centrale) pour remplacement (27 et 21 à priori).
Motif avancé : problème sur les dalles
Délai : aucun

Perso je vais sans doute annuler ma commande et commander sur l'Apple Store :/


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Décembre 2009)

antibo a dit:


> Les FNAC ont reçu hier un mail d'Apple leur demandant de renvoyer tous leurs iMacs (ceux qui sont en magasin et en centrale) pour remplacement (27 et 21 à priori).
> Motif avancé : problème sur les dalles
> Délai : aucun
> 
> Perso je vais sans doute annuler ma commande et commander sur l'Apple Store :/



Eh bien moi, je commence a en avoir "raz le bol"
d'une part l'accu du macbookpro qui s'éclate en laissant apple et fnac indifférents...
Ensuite ces délais sur les 27' qui me laissent dubitatif et inquiet quant à la qualité des produits...
Je pense sérieusement à "DESWITCHER"


----------



## pmeignie (18 Décembre 2009)

Bin commande applestore d'un imac 27 i5 le 6 decembre , et il vient d'arriver chez moi.
pas pu encore aller  ouvrir le paquet 
Sinon en delais , annoncé initialement pour le 28/12 et arrivé le 18 .On peut pas parler de retard.C'est surement plus rapide que la fnac .

Bon peut être qu'il va successivement : avoir la vitre cassée , ne pas demarrer , avoir des lignes noires , un fond d'ecran jaune ,  ramer sur utubes et faire un frottement insupportable ..................Si tout ca arrive , je joue de suite à l'euromillion et je pleure .

Cordialement
Phil
PS : le dernier sujet pour lequel j'ai entendu autant de rumeurs non ou mal confirmées , c'est le "dopage" d'armstrong


----------



## chafpa (18 Décembre 2009)

antibo a dit:


> Les FNAC ont reçu hier un mail d'Apple leur demandant de renvoyer tous leurs iMacs (ceux qui sont en magasin et en centrale) pour remplacement (27 et 21 à priori).


Des 27" dans les Fnac  Elle est bonne celle là.

Qui peut dire en avoir vu, de ses yeux vu, *un 27" disponible à la vente immédiate (pas celui qui trône en démonstration) dans une Fnac depuis début novembre* sauf, peut-être, à la Fnac Digitale ?


----------



## antibo (18 Décembre 2009)

Ben moi... pourquoi ?
Encore ce midi... mais en core2duo
Et pour info les modeles d'expo ça se vend aussi..


----------



## chafpa (18 Décembre 2009)

antibo a dit:


> Ben moi... pourquoi ?
> Encore ce midi... mais en core2duo
> Et pour info les modeles d'expo ça se vend aussi..


Dans quelle Fnac, veinard ? 

En me relisant, je vois que j'aurais dû ajouter le type de proc : *donc des 27" I5 *


----------



## pmeignie (18 Décembre 2009)

Voila  , le bestiau est installé et je bave devant 

Les bonnes nouvelles : ecran parfait , pas de felure , pas de brisure , pas de pixel mort ni zone jaunissante en tout cas a mes yeux.
Installation avec ma time  capsule sur un fauteuil moelleux , en 2 mins . Mon 20'G5 a coté fait un peu leger ....
Aucun dysfonctionnement pour le moment.
Le bonheur quoi
Je vous souhaite de le recevoir bien vite

Cordialement
Phil


----------



## Marco3 (21 Décembre 2009)

Je viens d'appeler la fnac pour un imac i5 commandé le 6 décembre, et la charmante demoiselle m'a ironiquement répondu que pour l'instant il n'y avait pas de date et que cela venait d'Apple...

En fait je commence sérieusement à me demander si je ne vais pas me faire rembourser la commande puis passer par l'apple store pour en commander un autre. 

Qu'en pensez vous ? Est ce que qqn a reçu un i5 de la fnac récemment ?


----------



## sylvanhus (21 Décembre 2009)

Marco3 a dit:


> Je viens d'appeler la fnac pour un imac i5 commandé le 6 décembre, et la charmante demoiselle m'a ironiquement répondu que pour l'instant il n'y avait pas de date et que cela venait d'Apple...
> 
> En fait je commence sérieusement à me demander si je ne vais pas me faire rembourser la commande puis passer par l'apple store pour en commander un autre.
> 
> Qu'en pensez vous ? Est ce que qqn a reçu un i5 de la fnac récemment ?







perso l'Apple store va te filer les 1ere série de i5 (j'ai le mens qui attend le transporteur pour partir au SAV)

Je pense que la rupture est due aux problemes abusés des dalles...

Quand tu reçois un Imac def ça calme, du coup je suis plus pressé pour un autre tout ce qui m'importe c'est d'en avoir un bon !

Et ça c'est avec les dernieres séries...
Si Apple ne veut pas distribuer les magasins c'est pour une bonne raison...


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Décembre 2009)

sylvanhus a dit:


> perso l'Apple store va te filer les 1ere série de i5 (j'ai le mens qui attend le transporteur pour partir au SAV)
> 
> Je pense que la rupture est due aux problemes abusés des dalles...
> 
> ...



Une explication (et encore j'attends toujours une explication claire et précise de la part d'apple) n'est pas une excuse !
Et d'ailleurs où sont les excuses ?
Ce soir le Président de la SNCF est venu s'excuser sur le petit écran expliquant et détaillant les problèmes rencontrés par "Eurostar" Il a aussi énuméré les compensations prévues...
Quand apple se comportera t il comme un fabriquant respectueux de ses clients ?
Quand ne serons nous pas considérés (par apple) comme des "usagers" ?


----------



## sylvanhus (22 Décembre 2009)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Une explication (et encore j'attends toujours une explication claire et précise de la part d'apple) n'est pas une excuse !
> Et d'ailleurs où sont les excuses ?
> Ce soir le Président de la SNCF est venu s'excuser sur le petit écran expliquant et détaillant les problèmes rencontrés par "Eurostar" Il a aussi énuméré les compensations prévues...
> Quand apple se comportera t il comme un fabriquant respectueux de ses clients ?
> Quand ne serons nous pas considérés (par apple) comme des "usagers" ?






Je suis d'accord avec toi tu sais...
Mais tu es en France et cela ressemble à un coup d'épée dans l'eau...
La seule chose à faire c'est, soit de tenir tête jusqu'a avoir une machine correct,soit de boycotter la marque et te servir ailleurs...
A moins d'avoir une aide juridique pour faire face,mais tu vas faire quoi ? un proces a Apple ? il est la le probleme ils sont tellement gros que seul un boycotte massif serait (peut etre) efficace...

pour le reste c'est peine perdu mise à part ,continuer à raler et attendre un échange,tu peux toujours demander un geste commercial ou un remboursement...

C'est triste et je ne trouve pas cela normal mais maintenant que la machine est payée (2008 dans mon cas) que pouvons nous faire ?

les faire chier mais si t'es tout seul le probleme restera le meme, il faut que TOUS les mécontents s'y mettent , la oui pourquoi pas...

Mais depuis quand ça arrive en France de boycotter un produit par solidarité ?

tu as ta réponse...


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Décembre 2009)

sylvanhus a dit:


> ..........
> .................
> Mais depuis quand ça arrive en France de boycotter un produit par solidarité ?
> tu as ta réponse...



C'est la paradoxale impuissance des masses ! 
En fait je n'attends rien d'une quelconque solidarité (et je ne la demande pas)
J'informe, j'explique, je râle....
Il est bon de rappeler quand cela se produit que nous sommes traités au rang de "consommateur lambda" et que notre impuissance c'est notre égoïsme !
Allez, j'arrête là mais je n'aime pas du tout cette situation...Elle me laissera des traces !


----------



## sylvanhus (22 Décembre 2009)

pepeye66 a dit:


> C'est la paradoxale impuissance des masses !
> En fait je n'attends rien d'une quelconque solidarité (et je ne la demande pas)
> J'informe, j'explique, je râle....
> Il est bon de rappeler quand cela se produit que nous sommes traités au rang de "consommateur lambda" et que notre impuissance c'est notre égoïsme !
> Allez, j'arrête là mais je n'aime pas du tout cette situation...Elle me laissera des traces !




Je te comprends totalement ! et dans le fond je suis comme toi moi aussi ça me fout les boules cette situation surtout que je suis un "switcher" qui ne demande qu'a découvir la soit disant fiabilité Apple !

Pour l'instant ça sent pas bon (pour mon expérience) et si le blem persiste apres des mois de bataille je pense revendre mon Imac pour repartir sur PC car il me faut une machine pour travailler (graphisme) et tanpis pour Apple...

Gueuler ne sert pas a grand chose dans ce cas , car l'attente tu l'auras quand meme à moins que Apple me surprennent pour un geste commercial...

Wait and see et si ça trouve tout va rentrer dans l'ordre pour nous avec de beaux Imac en échange...


----------



## pmeignie (22 Décembre 2009)

Je suis bien sur tout à fait désolé du retard dont patissent tous ceux qui ont commandé leur imac en passant par la FNAC , mais ca ne m'etonne pas du tout .

En ce qui me concerne , j'ai deja acheté à la fnac des macs , mais jamais commandé , et à chaque nouveauté c'est le meme problème. Demandez à ceux  ( dont je fais partie ) qui avaient commandé le "nouveau" imac G5 blanc en 2004 le delai d'attente était de 2 mois par l'apple store et 3 mois par la Fnac.

Bien sur il y a des problèmes techniques , mais je crois que ce imac est surtout victime de son enorme succès , et que les delais sont surtout liés à ce phénomène , avec une production qui a du mal à suivre .

Du coup , les stores et les revendeurs agrées passent avant .
Commander par la fnac permet d'avoir une petite reduction , mais ca augmente les intermediaires que ce soit à la livraison , ou même sur les réparations .En plus , il est probable que les fnacs se sont engagées à livrer un nombre de quad cores bcp trop importants par rapport aux livraisons reellement attendues....
c'est donc un choix , mais que je ne fais pas pour etre plus tranquille , et je reste fidèle au store pour les commandes .
Je rapelle que mon i5 commandé ds la nuit du 6 au 7 decembre sur le store est arrivé chez moi le 18 dec au matin apres avoir trainé 2 jours tout pret de chez moi .
Le délai est donc tout à fait correct.
Et la machine est ....pour le moment ... absolument sans defaut .

Je crois que la fnac est aussi un peu responsable de votre deception , et que sachant qu'elle aurait du mal a être livrée , elle aurait peut etre du refuser de passer toutes ces commandes ... mais impossible au nom du profit .

Alors qui est vraiment responsable ? 
en tout cas ce 27' quadcore est une putain de sacrée machine qui vaut l'attente je pense .

Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année .
Phil


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,
A ce jour est ce que certains ont reçu leur commande (i5) commandé à la FNAC aprés le 20 Novembre ?
Merci de me donner précisions si oui


----------



## chafpa (29 Décembre 2009)

Tiens donc, les réponses m'intéressent


----------



## ASdesign46 (30 Décembre 2009)

Après être passé a la Fnac saint lazare et être tombé sur un ab**ti de vendeur .. (surement les fetes qui l'ont mis dans cet état BREF) il n'a pas su me dire quand il y aurait de nouvelles "livraison" ...

Donc je me suis rabattu sur l'Apple Store au Louvres. je n'ai pas eu mes 5% mais un iMac 27 a la place  donc tant pis pour la FNAC

Joyeuses fêtes


----------



## chafpa (30 Décembre 2009)

ASdesign46 a dit:


> Après être passé a la Fnac saint lazare et être tombé sur un ab**ti de vendeur .. (surement les fetes qui l'ont mis dans cet état BREF) il n'a pas su me dire quand il y aurait de nouvelles "livraison" ...
> 
> Donc je me suis rabattu sur l'Apple Store au Louvres. je n'ai pas eu mes 5% mais un iMac 27 a la place  donc tant pis pour la FNAC


Oui mais, vu ta signature, *ce n'est pas un I5* mais un Core Duo 3,06 Ghz


----------



## gregachlem (30 Décembre 2009)

Pas de souci si tu as commande apres le 20 novembre.
Moi j'ai commande un i5 le 14 Novembre et depuis, on ne sait pas , on ne sait pas, et on ne sait toujours pas quand nous serons livres...... FNAC le havre


----------



## chafpa (30 Décembre 2009)

gregachlem a dit:


> FNAC le havre


Aux Fnac de Rouen et d'Amiens, les vendeurs m'avaient répondu "peut-être" fin janvier 

Et le nouveau Centre Agréé Apple d'Amiens ne donnait aucune date


----------



## Bétélgeuse (30 Décembre 2009)

rei_vilo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai commandé un iMac i5 à la FNAC le 10 décembre 2009, avec 10% de remise.
> 
> ...


 
Tu réves ! ....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h58 ----------




pepeye66 a dit:


> Demain, cela fera exactement 4 semaines que je l'ai commandé à la FNAC !
> Et "ils" n'ont pour le moment aucune info à me communiquer quant à une probabilité de livraison...
> Mais, prudents, "ils" ne pensent pas le recevoir avant janvier...
> Donc, début janvier, cela fera exactement 6 semaines de délai et rien ni personne pour me donner un quelconque délai
> .....


 
Nous aussi on attend ... il vaut bien mieux alors t'affoles pas ! ça sert a rien au contraire ... ça ne peut qu'etre bénéfique pour toi , tu vas éviter les problèmes habituels de première mise sur le marché et tout le cortége qui va avec de bugs et d'emm*****en tous genres ... il sera magnifique et sans aucun défaut ! Alors prends ton mal en patience et ...sourit !


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Décembre 2009)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Tu réves ! ....
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h58 ----------
> 
> ...



J'ai choisi la FNAC pour 3 raisons:
- 5% de réduction immédiate avec carte adhérent
- Crédit de 12 mois sans frais
- Echange à neuf si problème (en payant une +value bien sur !)
Je ne m'affole pas du tout je suis tout simplement en colère contre apple et fnac qui nous laissent dans l'ignorance la plus totale (c'est un manque de respect limite dédain !)
Par ailleurs au delà de l'acompte que j'ai payé à la commande eh bien sachez que la mensualité de décembre a été encaissée (FNAC ne s'est pas posé de questions éthiques sur le sujet !)...Et celle de janvier va l'être dans la foulée !
D'autre part au vu de ces problèmes et compte tenu de l'assurance échange à neuf je ne pense pas que FNAC soit pressée de me livrer


----------



## chafpa (30 Décembre 2009)

pepeye66 a dit:


> D'autre part au vu de ces problèmes et compte tenu de l'assurance échange à neuf je ne pense pas que FNAC soit pressée de me livrer


Tu as 100% raison


----------



## dougi83 (30 Décembre 2009)

Moi commandé un 27" 3.06 le 29/11 sur Fnac.com (-10% recrédités) et toujours pas de date de la part de la Fnac. Après appel ça ne serait pas avant la mi-janvier au mieux.  Pensez vous que l'on puisse être livré plus tôt en commandant sur l'Apple store sans modifier la config? Délai estimé à 2 semaines...mais livraison comprise ou c'est le délai à la sortie de l'usine chinoise? (ce qui ferait au moins 3 semaines après paiement de la commande. Marre d'attendre, on va être livré juste avant les early 2010 qui auront la suite iLife 10.


----------



## dougi83 (31 Décembre 2009)

Et bien voilà j'ai annulé ma commande Fnac du 29/11 (-10%) au profit d'une commande Boulanger vu qu'ils en ont en stock... des 3.06 pas des i5... et qu'en plus j'ai trouvé un code promo de 74.90&#8364; soit 1434.10&#8364; livré en chronopost.
Commande confirmée en fonction du stock et livraison prévue au plus tard le 06/01... Ca sent bon !
J'espère qu'il ne repartira pas trop vite, j'ai quand même 15 jours pour le retourner au cas où


----------



## chafpa (31 Décembre 2009)

dougi83 a dit:


> J'espère qu'il ne repartira pas trop vite, j'ai quand même 15 jours pour le retourner au cas où


Boulanger accorde 15 jours pour les retours si achat sur le Net ?


----------



## dougi83 (31 Décembre 2009)

Dans les conditions générales du site, voilà pour l'essentiel :

_Le Client dispose d'un délai de 15 jours ouvrables à compter de la livraison/délivrance de sa commande pour retourner tout article ne lui convenant pas. Pour ce faire, il doit contacter Boulanger.fr.(...)_
_Ce droit de rétractation s'exerce sans pénalités. Le client conserve toutefois à sa charge les frais de retour. _
_Le remboursement du Client s'effectuera par crédit du compte bancaire (Compte de la Carte bancaire débité à la commande) dans un délai maximum de 30 jours suivant la date à laquelle le droit de rétractation a été exercé._

et 15 jours ouvrables... ça veut dire excluant les dimanche et jours fériés ce qui veut dire si livraison le 06/01 j'ai jusqu'au vendredi 22/01 pour faire la démarche.


----------



## chafpa (31 Décembre 2009)

Super effectivement seul point noir (?) faut pas être pressé si on veut être remboursé mais j'ai déjà eu ce cas


----------



## dougi83 (31 Décembre 2009)

Le délai maximal de 30 jours, c'est la loi qui l'impose (je crois) mais le commerçant peut le faire plus rapidement à sa bonne volonté... 
J'espère vriament ne pas en avoir besoin et ne pas tomber sur un iMac boiteux


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Décembre 2009)

dougi83 a dit:


> ....
> _...Le remboursement du Client s'effectuera par crédit du compte bancaire (Compte de la Carte bancaire débité à la commande) ...._



Cela voudrait il dire que nos coordonnées de carte bancaire sont conservées ?...Et donc potentiellement récupérables si le site marchand est "attaqué" ?  
Quelqu'un pour me rassurer ??


----------



## dougi83 (31 Décembre 2009)

Mon paiement s'est fait sur le site du crédit mutuel et j'ai même reçu un ticket électronique de la transaction par le crédit mutuel.
Peut être qu'il font un revirement en précisant le numéro de transaction de la banque.

En théorie le commerçant n'a pas les coordonnées bancaires contrairement à la Fnac qui le conserve. Sur votre compte Fnac.com vous pouvez retrouver les références de votre carte bancaire enregistrée. Moi j'aurai dans ce cas plus à craindre de la Fnac.


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Décembre 2009)

dougi83 a dit:


> ....
> ....En théorie le commerçant n'a pas les coordonnées bancaires contrairement à la Fnac qui le conserve. Sur votre compte Fnac.com vous pouvez retrouver les références de votre carte bancaire enregistrée. Moi j'aurai dans ce cas plus à craindre de la Fnac.



Je me réjoui donc de ne pas acheter sur FNAC.COM !
Je vais essayer de savoir quelle est la "mécanique" utilisée pour ce genre de remboursement.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (31 Décembre 2009)

pepeye66 a dit:


> J'ai choisi la FNAC pour 3 raisons:
> - 5% de réduction immédiate avec carte adhérent
> - Crédit de 12 mois sans frais
> - Echange à neuf si problème (en payant une +value bien sur !)
> ...


 
Chacun ses gouts , en ce qui me concerne la FNAC c'est terminé pour trés longtemps ... en un , ils sont des généralistes qui s'en foutent royalement de tes problèmes Apple , en deux tu n'as personne a qui parler dans cette boite , en trois ton matos en SAV tu ne sais rien !! ni ou il va et ...s'il y  va et comment ?!  Pour du matériel aussi performant et ciblé qu'Apple je fais totale confiance aux services dédiés , en l'occurence Apple Store ou revendeurs agrée et spécialisés Apple ... avec ces spécialistes je suis toujours dépanné immédiatement et surtout rassuré ... On a véritablement des gens trés compétents a qui ont peu parler .... Quand aux 12 fois sans frais c'est la pratique habituelle ...


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Décembre 2009)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Chacun ses gouts , en ce qui me concerne la FNAC c'est terminé pour trés longtemps ... en un , ils sont des généralistes qui s'en foutent royalement de tes problèmes Apple , en deux tu n'as personne a qui parler dans cette boite , en trois ton matos en SAV tu ne sais rien !! ni ou il va et ...s'il y  va et comment ?!  Pour du matériel aussi performant et ciblé qu'Apple je fais totale confiance aux services dédiés , en l'occurence Apple Store ou revendeurs agrée et spécialisés Apple ... avec ces spécialistes je suis toujours dépanné immédiatement et surtout rassuré ... On a véritablement des gens trés compétents a qui ont peu parler .... Quand aux 12 fois sans frais c'est la pratique habituelle ...



Peut être as tu vécu une expérience malheureuse avec la FNAC et je veux bien croire qu'elle l'a mal gérée.
Pour ce qui me concerne je n'ai pas à m'en plaindre ( sauf leur devis de remise en état d'un accu de MBP largement supérieur au prix du neuf !??)
Et de toutes façon ne voulant pas commander sur internet (même si apple store) et n'ayant pas de spécialiste localement je me retourne donc vers la FNAC et leur contrat échange à neuf.
Quant à leur mutisme sur la santé et les délais des i5/i7 je pense qu'ils sont comme nous "baladés" par apple !...Et comme je le précisais plus haut je pense qu'au lu du contrat qui nous lie ils vont attendre d'être certains de la qualité du produit avant de me livrer.
Pour les prélèvements déjà effectués j'ai bien compris que comme ils avaient transmis aussitôt le dossier à FINAREF ceux ci ont enclenché les mensualités. La FNAC aurait du attendre la livraison (ils ont estimés qu'elle allait se faire dans des délais réduits...)
Sur ce point je vais (par principe car de toutes façons je dois régler 12 mensualités) leur demander de s'expliquer.


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Décembre 2009)

BONNE ANNÉE 2010 à TOUS !

Qu'elle vous apporte joies, bonheur, santé, argent et satisfactions.

pepeye66


----------



## chafpa (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonne année à tous les heureux possesseurs d'Imac et aux autres membres de ce forum et à leurs proches


----------



## HerveVV (2 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous
En premier je vous souhaite une bonne et heureuse année 2010. Avec bientot votre imac en votre possession.
J'ai commandé l'Imac 27'' Duocore 3.06 à la fnac d'orléans. On ne pouvait pas me donner de délai et au vu de vos messages je ne peux l'espérer avant fin janvier. Mais bon je prendrai mon mal en patience. Et je ne vais pas en vouloir aux vendeurs de la fnac, qui n'y sont pour rien, et n'en savent probablement pas plus que nous. Je l'ai commandé à la fnac car j'ai des chèques kdéos qui me font une reduc de 8%. Par contre ils n'ont pas voulu cumuler avec les 5% adhérents conformément à une clause stipulée au dos des chèques. Mais bon, on n'interprète pas la même chose :rose:. 8% c'est déja pas mal. J'ai pris également l'extension de garantie 3 ans, au même prix que l'applecare aux même garanties et en plus la fnac prend en compte les pixels morts. Le plus bête est que j'ai vendu mon macbook avant noel, croyant que j'aurais l'imac assez rapidement.  Je n'ai plus que l'iphone en mains et je rackète de temps en temps le pc portable d'un ami (on se contente de ce qu'on a ).
Voilà, donc je suis dans la même attente que vous et je me dis que quand je l'aurais en ma possession, j'aurais oublié cette longue attente. Donc, on se donne des nouvelles dès que la situation se débloque.
Bon courage et à bientot


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Janvier 2010)

HerveVV a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> ....j'ai des chèques kdéos qui me font une reduc de 8%. Par contre ils n'ont pas voulu cumuler avec les 5% adhérents conformément à une clause stipulée au dos des chèques. Mais bon, on n'interprète pas la même chose :rose:......



Il faut savoir que les enseignes qui sont mentionnées sur ces chèques participent financièrement aux couts logistiques et administratifs...De ce fait elles refusent de cumuler avec un autre avantage. En clair elles sont gagnantes dans ce cas présent car leur contribution au circuit Kadéos ne leur coute pas 5% ! :hein:


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Janvier 2010)

Que penser de ce dispo chez fnac.com ???
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/138551/des-imac-core-i5-en-stock-sur-fnac.com
-Soit c'est de l'humour
-Soit c'est de l'anticipation à un très prochain dispo (apple livrerait il bientôt ?)
-Soit c'est du "fouttage" de gueule
-Soit ils ont bien quelques machines que les magasins ne veulent pas (!)
-Soit.....


----------



## Imac59120 (2 Janvier 2010)

La FNAC c comme auchaan ils ne savent pas nous donner de  dates precises sur la livraison car apple ne communique pas trop avec les centrales.d'aprés le vendeur d'auchan ((messgae à prendre avec bcp de précautions) apple remet les stocks des apples stores en ordre et livrera les autres centrales d'achat par la suite).

Vu le prix des produits vendus par apple cela me parait inadmissible de ne pas mieux communiquer, il doit y avoir une raison bien precise sinon le directeur de communication apple france est vraiement pas debordé par le taff.

@ plus.


----------



## chafpa (2 Janvier 2010)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Soit c'est de l'humour


De l'humour pour faire patienter ceux qui attendent depuis plus d'un mois


----------



## dougi83 (2 Janvier 2010)

Lorsque j'ai commandé a la Fnac il y a 1 mois c était dispo sous 4 à 12 jours. Quelques jours après c est passe "en stock", je me suis dit cool bientôt livré... Et 1 mois plus tard, rien et pas de date annoncée. Donc vraiment ne pas s y fier. J ai annulé macommande il ya 2 jours, et ils n avaient aucune visu sur quelconque livraison


----------



## HKlsillage (2 Janvier 2010)

Etonnant en effet , surtout lorsque l'on voit toujours deux semaines d'attente pour un I5 sur l'Apple store. Je doute qu'Apple dans sa grande générosité puisse fournir d'abord la Fnac plutôt que ses revendeurs agrées ou son store en ligne.

Enfin bref moi j'ai annulé ma commande sur le site de la fnac.com en attendant une meilleure lisibilité concernant les petits soucis rencontrés par l'I5 et en attendant je me suis rabattu sur un MBP 15" (histoire de remplacer mon MB)...

Bonne année 2010 à tous


----------



## HerveVV (3 Janvier 2010)

quand je vois que sur le site iclg le 2core est disponible . Mais je suis bloqué, j'ai les chèques en ma possession:rose:


----------



## steuve (3 Janvier 2010)

Pareil de mon côté chez un revendeur apple (youcast lyon). 

27" C2D dispo
27" i5/i7 en attente de livraison prévu pour début janvier à mi janvier... wait and see selon la liste des commandes en cours.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Janvier 2010)

C'est dans ces périodes là où les fabricants ont des problèmes que l'on peut constater à quel point nous ne sommes que des consommateurs lambda à qui rien n'est du et surtout pas des explications (On ne sait jamais des fois que les concurrents en feraient "des gorges chaudes" !)
J'espère que apple fera un geste commercial vers tous ces cobayes que nous sommes:
-Certains déjà livrés et aux prises avec les problèmes que l'on sait
-D'autres en attente (dans l'ignorance la plus totale) de leur livraison
Si tel n'est pas le cas j'en tirerai personellement les conséquences et j'irai voir ailleurs si l'herbe est aussi verte si non plus verte... Et que l'on vienne pas me dire qu'ailleurs c'est pareil car je m'en contre fiche; c'est un principe: Aucune technologie fusse t elle la meilleure ne me fera accepter d'être traité de la sorte.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Janvier 2010)

Je suis passé à la FNAC ce matin histoire de prendre la température des vendeurs quant aux délais sur les i5/i7.
Eh bien savez vous quelle est leur explication ?
"Actuellement apple est en rupture de cartes mères (fabriquées par ASUS)  ils n'en auraient pas commandées assez et se retrouveraient donc à attendre qu'ASUS veuille bien les approvisionner..."
Quant au problèmes sur les écrans ?
"Ils seraient terminés grâce au patch qu'apple aurait mis en ligne..."
Et voili et voilou !


----------



## patparis15 (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

juste pour vous dire que j'avais commandé à I5 à la fnac le 1er décembre.
J'avais versé un acompte de 300 &#8364;.

Voyant que le matériel n'arrivait pas, j'ai annulé ma commande, récupéré les 300 &#8364;.

J'ai passé la commande du I5 sur le site Fnac.com, aucun argent n'a été débité.
Il y a eu une courte dispo ce lundi !
Manque de chance, j'avais dépassé mon autorisation de paiement, qui est revenue bonne que ce mercredi.
Je crains que la Fnac ne m'ait pas réservée ma machine et que je doive la recevoir dans le prochain lot de livraison...


----------



## youhouyun (9 Janvier 2010)

patparis15 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> juste pour vous dire que j'avais commandé à I5 à la fnac le 1er décembre.
> J'avais versé un acompte de 300 .
> ...



si c'est pas trop indiscret t'avais commandé dans quel fnac ^^ ? parce que j'suis dans ton cas j'ai commandé mais pas de news non plus... sauf que moi on me prélève de l'argent pour un produit que je n'ai pas donc ça commence à bien faire ! lol...


----------



## HerveVV (10 Janvier 2010)

Hier je suis allé à la fnac d'Orléans, celle ou j'ai commandé l'imac 2core le 19/12. Il a été surpris lui même de la longueur du délai . pour ensuite me dire que dans le centre il y en avait 25 en commande mais que le mien sur Orléans. Que c'était toujours en attente de livraison (merci, je l'avais pas compris), Que ça venait d'apple :mouais: mais que j'avais de fortes chances d'être livré en premier comme j'étais le seul sur Orléans. j'avoue que j'y crois à moitié, mais bon, je n'ai plus qu'à attendre. Je n'ai pas le choix. Quand je pense que j'ai bavé devant les 24 en promos . Pour l'instant je vais patienter. Bon courage pour les autres.


----------



## minotor72 (10 Janvier 2010)

SALUT 
A tous Bonnée Année 2010

Moi j'ai commandé la bête le 16 novembre 2009 à la fnac du MANS et rien du tout.
Je suis parti hier à la fnac pour savoir des nouvelles rien encore 
Le vendeur m'a dit courant janvier.

Je suis décu comme tout les week end


----------



## dougi83 (10 Janvier 2010)

Pour info, il y en a des disponibles sur le site Boulanger en i5. Depechez vous.
Si commandé aujourd'hui, livré mardi en Chronopost ou Mercredi en colissimo

Moi j'ai annulé ma commande Fnac apres plus d'1 mois d'attente, j'ai commandé mon C2D à boulanger.fr et livré le jour annoncé (commandé le 31 apres midi et livré le mercredi 6 comme annoncé sur le site... attente trop longue a cause du WE du nouvel an ! ). 

J'avais un code réduc mais il ne focntionne plus -75&#8364;

Tant qu'il y a le bouton achetez maintenant c'est qu'il y en a en stock. Il doit y avoir un suivi du stock en temps réel.


----------



## HerveVV (10 Janvier 2010)

Bah, faut dire qu'un jour ou l'autre ils vont réussir à en avoir à la FNAC. 
ils ont plus de 2CD chez boulanger. J'en ai repéré en magasin surcouf, je sais plus lequel je crois celui de Dausmenil, plus que 5ex. Mais c'est risqué pour moi personnellement. Annuler à la fnac, en espérant que surcouf en ai encore... en plus en cas de pépin, c'est pas à proximité. Je m'en veux un peu d'avoir pris ces cheques pour bénéficier d'une reduc de 8%, pour au final attendre encore et encore. Allez, on va voir le bon côté des choses, les imac que nous auront à la fnac n'auront aucun problème


----------



## youhouyun (10 Janvier 2010)

HerveVV a dit:


> Bah, faut dire qu'un jour ou l'autre ils vont réussir à en avoir à la FNAC.
> ils ont plus de 2CD chez boulanger. J'en ai repéré en magasin surcouf, je sais plus lequel je crois celui de Dausmenil, plus que 5ex. Mais c'est risqué pour moi personnellement. Annuler à la fnac, en espérant que surcouf en ai encore... en plus en cas de pépin, c'est pas à proximité. Je m'en veux un peu d'avoir pris ces cheques pour bénéficier d'une reduc de 8%, pour au final attendre encore et encore. Allez, on va voir le bon côté des choses, les imac que nous auront à la fnac n'auront aucun problème



bien sur que nous n'aurons pas de problèmes... vu qu'on ne les aura jamais lol.... 
j'ai encore demandé aujourd'hui a un vendeur fnac il m'a dit que les livraisons se feront pour la fin du mois et qu'en gros c'est tout pour l'apple store en premier et les miettes pour les autres boutiques...
j'attends encore jusqu'à la fin de cette semaine et si y'a pas de nouvelles ça sera annulation de commande puis direction apple store


----------



## XOR92600 (11 Janvier 2010)

j'ai annulé samedi ma commande FNAC de mi novembre
j'attendrai la prochaine révision en me disant que les problèmes de jeunesse seront réglés d'ici là


----------



## HerveVV (11 Janvier 2010)

Ça me tracasse également ! Est ce que j'annule également et je prends le 24'' en solde a la FNAC ???


----------



## youhouyun (11 Janvier 2010)

HerveVV a dit:


> Ça me tracasse également ! Est ce que j'annule également et je prends le 24'' en solde a la FNAC ???



mais toi t'as pas de problème de stock au niveau du C2D y'en a à la pelle de ce modèle. 
alors pourquoi annuler ? 

toujours pas de news coté fnac st lazare pour les I5  ...


----------



## dougi83 (11 Janvier 2010)

Des C2D à la pelle, j'ai attendu plus d'un mois pour en trouver un et il était dispo nulle part il y a encore une semaine... sauf quelques uns chez Boulanger. J'ai sauter dessus !


----------



## youhouyun (11 Janvier 2010)

dougi83 a dit:


> Des C2D à la pelle, j'ai attendu plus d'un mois pour en trouver un et il était dispo nulle part il y a encore une semaine... sauf quelques uns chez Boulanger. J'ai sauter dessus !



fnac st lazare en avait depuis le début des fêtes et n'as jamais été spécialement en rupture donc pour moi j'considère que y'en avait à la pelle ^^ ni l'apple store louvre rivoli d'ailleurs ...

après t'as peut être pas cherché au bon endroit au bon moment ^^?


----------



## dougi83 (11 Janvier 2010)

J'ai juste commandé sur Fnac.com fin novembre et qui n'en n'avait pas avant au moins mi janvier...
Bizarre leur gestion de stock s'ils ne livrent pas ceux qui ont commandé sur le net depuis plus d'un mois et qu'ils laissent dormir des iMac en stock en magasin... Fnac Toulon n'en n'avait pas.
De toute façon je ne commanderai plus sur Fnac.com...

Tu confonds pas avec les 21" C2D plutot parce que là oui il y a du stock ?


----------



## HerveVV (12 Janvier 2010)

eh oui, toujours le même problème, il y en a qui imagine qu'il n'y a que des parisiens sur le forum  Désolé Youhouyun, si je l'ai commandé à la fnac d'Orléans, c'est que j'habite la région d'Orléans  et comme je l'ai dit plus haut, j'ai pris des cheques Kadéos qui me fait une réduc de 8%. J'avoue que c'est pas ce que j'ai fait de mieux, mais j'imaginais pas une telle rupture de stock en province !!! puisque qu'à Paris y'en a à la pelle ! 
Bref si je suis surtout tenté par le 24'', c'est au vu des problèmes des 27'' que l'on peut voir sur le forum. J'en ai bien vu (des 27'') à Surcouf Belle Epine en stock et comme je vais le week-end prochain à Paris, je suis tenté d'annuler la commande à la fnac et l'acheter à Surcouf (qui prennent également les cheques Kadéos). Mais si le 27'' a des problèmes, il va falloir que je remonte sur Paris ???


----------



## youhouyun (12 Janvier 2010)

HerveVV a dit:


> eh oui, toujours le même problème, il y en a qui imagine qu'il n'y a que des parisiens sur le forum  Désolé Youhouyun, si je l'ai commandé à la fnac d'Orléans, c'est que j'habite la région d'Orléans  et comme je l'ai dit plus haut, j'ai pris des cheques Kadéos qui me fait une réduc de 8%. J'avoue que c'est pas ce que j'ai fait de mieux, mais j'imaginais pas une telle rupture de stock en province !!! puisque qu'à Paris y'en a à la pelle !
> Bref si je suis surtout tenté par le 24'', c'est au vu des problèmes des 27'' que l'on peut voir sur le forum. J'en ai bien vu (des 27'') à Surcouf Belle Epine en stock et comme je vais le week-end prochain à Paris, je suis tenté d'annuler la commande à la fnac et l'acheter à Surcouf (qui prennent également les cheques Kadéos). Mais si le 27'' a des problèmes, il va falloir que je remonte sur Paris ???



non en cas de soucis tu passes par Apple directement ^^ ! ou un APR dans ta ville 
après j'étais comme toi j'hésitait entre l'ancien 24" et le nouveau 27" I5 , ayant eu 1 jour le 27" I5 à la maison j'ai plus douté du tout lol... il n'aurait pas eu un pixel mort j'aurai jamais posté dans ce topic  lol.... j'ai fait l'idiotie de le ramener à la fnac alors que j'avais complètement zappé que je pouvais le ramener à l'Apple store -__- ...


----------



## HerveVV (12 Janvier 2010)

Ah bon, tu l'as acheté à la fnac et tu aurais pu le ramener à l'applestore ? j'ai un doute. J'aurais un peu peur qu'ils m'envoient bouler ne l'ayant pas acheté directement sur le store ou chez un APR 
Dans tous les cas, je suis de plus en plus tenter d'annuler ma commande à la fnac et me débrouiller pour en avoir un, soit chez boulanger à Tours, soit comme je disais à Surcouf Paris. Par contre je suis également tenter de prendre un I5 au lieu du 2core 
J'ai une question d'ailleurs, ayant payé mon acompte en cheque kadeos, comment vont-ils me rembourser ?


----------



## flofava (12 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir proprietaire d'un imac 27" quad core i5, je suis aussi touché par le phenomene de jaunissement(enfin l'imac l'est). J ai appelé apple pour le signaler et ils m'ont gentillement dit de voir avec mon revendeur, f..c en l'occurence. Pour l'instant wait and see, a quoi cele sert de remplacer une machine un peu defectueuse mais defectueuse tout de même, pour une neuve dont on ne connaitra la qualité qu'une fois allumée!


----------



## chafpa (12 Janvier 2010)

Pas de chance pour toi flofava.

J'espère que tu as plus de satisfaction avec ton Nikon


----------



## flofava (12 Janvier 2010)

#*113* chafpa Salut,​ 




Je n'ai plus nikon mais un fuji s5 pro et je meregale. sauf avec hyper utility qui est tres lent sur mac os 10.A+


----------



## youhouyun (12 Janvier 2010)

flofava a dit:


> Bonsoir proprietaire d'un imac 27" quad core i5, je suis aussi touché par le phenomene de jaunissement(enfin l'imac l'est). J ai appelé apple pour le signaler et ils m'ont gentillement dit de voir avec mon revendeur, f..c en l'occurence. Pour l'instant wait and see, a quoi cele sert de remplacer une machine un peu defectueuse mais defectueuse tout de même, pour une neuve dont on ne connaitra la qualité qu'une fois allumée!



lors de mon problème avec le pixel mort sur le 27" I5, après l'avoir déposé au SAV fnac j'suis allé a l'apple store le lendemain et le vendeur m'a dit que y'avais pas de soucis et que j'pouvais ramener la machine a l'apple store pour qu'il me le change ou qu'il me change la dalle avec comme justification qu'on est couvert par une garantie Apple même si le produit à été acheté autre part (dans ce cas la fnac).

bref demain j'annule ma commande à la fnac et j'vais en chercher un à l'apple store. ras le bol d'attendre qu'Apple veuille bien redistribuer les miettes restantes après le réapro de l'Apple Store.


----------



## flofava (12 Janvier 2010)

M'aurait on menti chez apple/?


----------



## youhouyun (12 Janvier 2010)

flofava a dit:


> M'aurait on menti chez apple/?



aucune idée... mais je sais qu'à l'apple store ils font l'échange d'iphones défectueux (fissure de la coque etc...) donc pourquoi pas pour les autres produits de la marque ? après j'suis p'tet tombé sur le vendeur qui en aurait trop dit où qui dit n'importe quoi ? quoiqu'il en soit je redemanderai à nouveau pour confirmation la prochaine fois que j'irai ^^


----------



## XOR92600 (13 Janvier 2010)

dougi83 a dit:


> J'ai juste commandé sur Fnac.com fin novembre et qui n'en n'avait pas avant au moins mi janvier...
> Bizarre leur gestion de stock s'ils ne livrent pas ceux qui ont commandé sur le net depuis plus d'un mois et qu'ils laissent dormir des iMac en stock en magasin... Fnac Toulon n'en n'avait pas.
> De toute façon je ne commanderai plus sur Fnac.com...



je partage l'interrogation et la conclusion !


----------



## HerveVV (13 Janvier 2010)

Je viens d'aller voir sur le site de boulanger, ils ont maintenant en stock de 2core (alors qu'hier ils n'en avaient pas) !!! là, par contre j'ai du mal à comprendre !!! :mouais:


----------



## dougi83 (13 Janvier 2010)

Et oui ils ont une gestion de stock en temps réel, quand il y en a de dispos, ça apparait.
C'est pour ça que j'ai annulé ma commande Fnac et que je suis passé par eux.
Absolument pas déçu de leurs services pour ma part, livré le jour annoncé sur le site web.


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Janvier 2010)

Je rentre d'un court séjour sur BERLIN où j'ai visité le stand apple du grand magasin de luxe "KaDeWe". Sur le stand 2 écrans 27" en démo (sans aucun des problèmes rencontrés sur ce forum) et à la questions avez vous des i5 dispo ? la réponse a été oui ! à la question avez vous eu des problèmes sur les écrans ? la réponse a été: NON !...Mais avec quelques hésitations qui m'ont quand même laissé penser qu'ils en avaient eus comme dans les autres pays...*Mais ils ont des i5 dispo !!*
Comprenne qui pourra !


----------



## jodeci (13 Janvier 2010)

j'ai passé ma commande a la fnac de nantes le 02.01.2010...

j'y suis passé ce jour , le vendeur m'a confirmé qu'ils vont etre livré la semaine prochaine...

au niveau du rayon apple , ils ont en ce moment une palette entiere de 21,5"


----------



## HerveVV (13 Janvier 2010)

ça y est, j'ai tout compte fait annuler ma commande à la fnac. Par contre, je ne sais plus quoi faire, acheter un 27 ou pas suite aux problèmes, sachant que je n'ai plus d'ordi. me rabattre sur un macbook pro ? Je vais prospecter un peu partout... Samedi, je verrais à Surcouf.


----------



## youhouyun (13 Janvier 2010)

HerveVV a dit:


> ça y est, j'ai tout compte fait annuler ma commande à la fnac. Par contre, je ne sais plus quoi faire, acheter un 27 ou pas suite aux problèmes, sachant que je n'ai plus d'ordi. me rabattre sur un macbook pro ? Je vais prospecter un peu partout... Samedi, je verrais à Surcouf.



idem annulé aujourd'hui ... toujours aucune infos sur les livraisons bref good luck à ceux qui tiennent encore le coup ! ^^ !


----------



## HerveVV (14 Janvier 2010)

et tu vas faire quoi maintenant Youhouyun. Tu vas en recommander un ? chez qui ?


----------



## youhouyun (14 Janvier 2010)

HerveVV a dit:


> et tu vas faire quoi maintenant Youhouyun. Tu vas en recommander un ? chez qui ?



Eh Ben là je suis a l'Apple store en train de finaliser mon achat du 27" Core i5 ^^ !


----------



## HerveVV (14 Janvier 2010)

Alors, je te souhaite un bon achat et surtout un Imac sans problème


----------



## youhouyun (14 Janvier 2010)

HerveVV a dit:


> Alors, je te souhaite un bon achat et surtout un Imac sans problème



Merci ^^ ! Pour l'instant je n'ai pas vu de default dessus semaine de fabrication 52 pas de pixel mort et un écran tout blanc et pas jaune qui ne saute ou flash pas ! Bref que du bonheur ^^ ! reste plus qu'à attendre le transfert depuis mon MacBook pro .... Trop long à mon goût !


----------



## HerveVV (14 Janvier 2010)

Ah tu l'as déjà, je pensais que tu le commandais sur le net. C'est super si tu l'as déjà


----------



## HerveVV (15 Janvier 2010)

Surprise !!! je vous écris en direct de mon 27''. En fait ce matin, la fnac m'a appelé pour me dire que l'imac était arrivé et qu'il voulait savoir, comme j'avais annulé ma commande mercredi, si ça m'interressait toujours. Un peu oui que ça m'interesse. j'avoue que c'est énorme comme écran, à la limite trop grand 
C'est pas facile de trimballer la souris dans les 4 coins de l'écran. Enfin, mes commentaires dans un autre post. Et relater si j'ai des problèmes ou non


----------



## Jopop (15 Janvier 2010)

L'imac 27 I5 est enfin annoncé en stock sur le site de la fnac !!!!!
J'ai commandé le mien le 10 décembre, j'espère recevoir le texto tant attendu la semaine prochaine !
En espérant également qu'il n'y ait pas de problèmes de dalle dessus ...

De plus, je compte négocier un geste commercial de la part de la fnac, même si elle n'est pas responsable des retards de livraison, elle a quand même accepter des commandes (donc accomptes) sans pouvoir les honorer ...
Je vais tenter de demander une garantie 3 ans gratuite ... qui ne tente rien n'a rien !!


----------



## HerveVV (15 Janvier 2010)

Tu peux toujours tenter le coup  en fait je ne l'ai pas commandé sur le site de la fnac mais directement à la fnac d'Orléans.


----------



## Jopop (15 Janvier 2010)

Oui pareil je l'ai commandé en magasin (Toulouse Labège) donc peut etre un texto demain ou lundi !!


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Janvier 2010)

HerveVV a dit:


> Tu peux toujours tenter le coup  en fait je ne l'ai pas commandé sur le site de la fnac mais directement à la fnac d'Orléans.



Tu l'avais commandé quand et rappelle moi le modèle STP
Merci

Même question pour jopop, Merci


----------



## Jopop (15 Janvier 2010)

C'est marqué juste au dessus ! 
Imac I5 commandé le 10 décembre à la fnac Labège (Toulouse)


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Janvier 2010)

Jopop a dit:


> C'est marqué juste au dessus !
> Imac I5 commandé le 10 décembre à la fnac Labège (Toulouse)



Mille excuses ! je lis trop vite !
Merci


----------



## HKlsillage (15 Janvier 2010)

En stock sur Fnac.com mais toujours 2 semaines sur l'Apple Store

Etrange, non !!!!!!!!


----------



## zetax (15 Janvier 2010)

Jopop je l'ai commandé aussi à Labège et ce depuis le 21 novembre j'espère qu'ils vont m'envoyer un sms! Par contre je ne le vois pas en stock par contre sur le site... *Non disponible. Commande possible en magasin (disponibilité sous 3 jours)**


----------



## Jopop (16 Janvier 2010)

Arfff ! Je viens de vérifier ce matin sur fnac.com .... délais annoncé 4 à 12 jours !! Ils ont donc eu des stocks pendant 2 heures hier ! Vraiment la galère pour s'approvisionner ! Bon ya plus qu'a attendre alors !
On va voir le bon côté en se disant que ces Imac seront nickels avec aucuns défauts !!

Bon week end à tous !


----------



## clochelune (16 Janvier 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Ben quand la Fnac fait 10 % de remise immédiate comme le week-end dernier et avec un "petiot" crédit à 0 %, cela fait réfléchir



c'est bien à cause des 10% adhérents Fnac que j'ai pris là-bas, en magasin, et pas sur l'apple store
aussi parce que la configuration proposée m'allait 

c'est vrai que la Fnac est dans les derniers livrés

et je n'aurai pas pris l'iMac 21.5 tout de suite sans cette remise
j'aurai attendu la REV B

mais bon, je pouvais l'échanger si souci matériel, donc j'en ai profité

je crois que les iMac 27 arrivent enfin!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h24 ----------




zetax a dit:


> Jopop je l'ai commandé aussi à Labège et ce depuis le 21 novembre j'espère qu'ils vont m'envoyer un sms! Par contre je ne le vois pas en stock par contre sur le site... *Non disponible. Commande possible en magasin (disponibilité sous 3 jours)**



à priori les commandes passées en magasin semblent prioritaires
il l'a passé en magasin et toi en ligne, d'où...

commandé mon iMac 21.5 pouces le 13 décembre, reçu l'appel le 14 décembre! pas d'attente donc! et une belle réduction, pas de frais d'envoi


----------



## zetax (17 Janvier 2010)

Clochelune je suis allé le commandé à la FNAC je ne l'ai pas réservé en ligne de plus j'ai payé un accompte. J'ai essayé de les appeler plusieurs fois mais c'est à chaque fois occupé. J'aimerais simplement savoir où je me situe Dans la liste et surtout si il y en a qui on déjà été livré.


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Janvier 2010)

zetax a dit:


> Clochelune je suis allé le commandé à la FNAC je ne l'ai pas réservé en ligne de plus j'ai payé un accompte. J'ai essayé de les appeler plusieurs fois mais c'est à chaque fois occupé. J'aimerais simplement savoir où je me situe Dans la liste et surtout si il y en a qui on déjà été livré.



Salut zetax,
Pour ce qui me concerne je l'ai commandé à la FNAC Perpignan le 20 novembre.
Ce samedi j'y suis allé et la réponse est la suivante:
Arrivages prévus début semaine 03 mais au compte goute.
La FNAC assurerait les livraisons en fonction des dates de commande recensée au niveau France...(A voir !).
Donc encore de la patience... :hein:


----------



## Jopop (18 Janvier 2010)

Hello à tous,

Je suis passé également aujourd'hui à la fnac pour avoir des nouvelles de ma commande d'Imac I5 datant du 10 décembre ...
Réponse du vendeur : "Apple livre 75 Imac quad par semaine en ce moment pour toute la France, soit 1 par magasin ...." "La situation devrait s'arranger la semaine prochaine mais compter plutôt sur 2 semaines ...".

On a donc encore 2 semaines de délais dans les dents ... Il y a intérêt qu'il soit nickel ces Imacs !!


----------



## antibo (18 Janvier 2010)

Jopop a dit:


> "Apple livre 75 Imac quad par semaine en ce moment pour toute la France, soit 1 par magasin ...."



Impossible, je suis le prochain sur la liste d'attente de mon magasin FNAC depuis des mois, j'ai passé commande le 5 novembre et toujours rien.
Alors si il y avait  eu un imac par semaine par magasin, ça fait un bail que j'aurai mes deux imacs... :/

Les FNAC ne sont vraiment pas égales entre elles au niveau des stocks et ça c'est vraiment injuste...
Pendant que les parisiens ont des imacs i7 (inconnus dans les références FNAC au passage) en rayon, d'autres n'ont même pas un 27 en démo, quand au i5, il semble que ce soit la machine la plus introuvable dans les FNAC depuis des mois :/


----------



## retro26000 (19 Janvier 2010)

antibo a dit:


> Impossible, je suis le prochain sur la liste d'attente de mon magasin FNAC depuis des mois, j'ai passé commande le 5 novembre et toujours rien.
> Alors si il y avait  eu un imac par semaine par magasin, ça fait un bail que j'aurai mes deux imacs... :/
> 
> Les FNAC ne sont vraiment pas égales entre elles au niveau des stocks et ça c'est vraiment injuste...
> Pendant que les parisiens ont des imacs i7 (inconnus dans les références FNAC au passage) en rayon, d'autres n'ont même pas un 27 en démo, quand au i5, il semble que ce soit la machine la plus introuvable dans les FNAC depuis des mois :/


moi j'ai passé commande a la FNAC de Valence le 14/11/2009 et je n'ai toujours rien aussi j'en ai plus que plein le cul de cette affaire et vous dire je suis le second sur la liste une liste qui s'est étendu a 30 clients dur dur pour ceux qui sont derrière


----------



## youhouyun (19 Janvier 2010)

Jopop a dit:


> Hello à tous,
> 
> Je suis passé également aujourd'hui à la fnac pour avoir des nouvelles de ma commande d'Imac I5 datant du 10 décembre ...
> Réponse du vendeur : "Apple livre 75 Imac quad par semaine en ce moment pour toute la France, soit 1 par magasin ...." "La situation devrait s'arranger la semaine prochaine mais compter plutôt sur 2 semaines ...".
> ...



ayant travaillé a la fnac ces derniers temps, j'peux te dire que la répartitions des livraison de se fait pas également. la répartition se fait en fonction du nombre de commandes en magasin ! En gros plus t'as de commandes plus tu recevra de machines la preuve la semaine dernière St lazare 18 commandes = 0 livraison (pourtant une des plus grandes fnac de paris)  et fnac des Ternes 48 commandes = 3 en stock


----------



## Jopop (19 Janvier 2010)

Merci youhouyun de ton post ! Ca permet d'avoir plus d'infos sur le mode de livraison ...
Bon je vais arreter d'écouter les vendeurs de la fnac Labège et attendre "patiemment" ma livraison.
Youhouyun tu penses qu'un geste commercial est envisageable de la part de la Fnac ??


----------



## valou93 (19 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Je passe mon coup de gueule sur ce forum car j'ai été censuré sur le site de la fnac.
Donc voilà,
Jai commandé ce Mac le 27 novembre dernier pour noël, et je me désespère de le recevoir un jour !!!. peut-être arrivera-il en avril pour mon anniversaire ???  En attendant payer 300 euros dacompte et repartir sans rien ! cest hyper frustrant. Je suis extrêmement déçue par le matraquage publicitaire fait sur ce produit, sans quApple ne puisse respecter les délais de livraisons dans le monde entier.  Il faut croire que plus Mac se démocratise et moins ils arrivent à suivre. Personnellement, j'ai besoin des avantages fnac donc je vais patienter mais il faudrait pouvoir créer un Buz autour de ce problème pour qu'Apple respect ses engagements, et s'active pour honorer nos commandes.


----------



## youhouyun (20 Janvier 2010)

Jopop a dit:


> Merci youhouyun de ton post ! Ca permet d'avoir plus d'infos sur le mode de livraison ...
> Bon je vais arreter d'écouter les vendeurs de la fnac Labège et attendre "patiemment" ma livraison.
> Youhouyun tu penses qu'un geste commercial est envisageable de la part de la Fnac ??



geste commercial ? franchement même moi qui taffe à la fnac j'en ai pas eue -____- 
en gros pour la fnac c'est la faute à apple 

j'ai même annulé ma commande et perdu 180 euros de chèques cadeaux vu que je l'avais pris pendant les journées adhérents de ce dernier noël.... le tout pour finir direct à l'apple store de rivoli où là j'suis juste rentré et demandé si ils avaient des 27" core i5 et là le vendeur me réponds avec un grand sourire et un "oui nous en avons !" 
bilan j'suis ressorti au bout de 30 min avec mon core i5 sur lequel je suis en train de vous écrire ce post  

ce qu'il faut savoir c'est que ce n'est pas la faute de la fnac mais celle d'apple qui, pensent à réaprovisionner SON apple store avant de laisser les miettes aux autres distributeurs (fnac, surcouf etc..)

et pour ceux qui pensaient que les core i5 en stock a l'apple store sont des "anciens stock" ben ils se trompent c'est les nouveaux corrigés en preuve mon imac est de la semaine 52 !

bref vous voulez un imac si vous avez un apple store a proximité c'est là que vous en trouverez !


----------



## tazevil666 (21 Janvier 2010)

vous m'avez déprimé avec tous vos messages !!! lol

j'ai commandé le mien ce mardi... et j'ai peur ! :'(


----------



## minotor72 (21 Janvier 2010)

Salut

Je suis deg la fnac du Mans ma téléphoné mauvaise nouvelle, sa ne sera pas pour fin la janvier il ne savent pas du tout quand ils seront livré, je suis deuxième de la liste, jecrois que je vais laisser tombé et commander j'ai apple store.

j'ai commander le 16 novembre 2009.


----------



## Jopop (23 Janvier 2010)

Alors là c'est l'hallu ! L'imac I5 est passé en mode livraison sous 4 à 9 semaines sur fnac.com !!!
Je l'ai commandé il y a 1 mois en magasin ... peut etre encore plus de 2 mois d'attente !!!


----------



## 4ad-4ever (23 Janvier 2010)

Bon finalement je suis passé à l'Apple Store du Louvre et j'ai pris le i5 (semaine de production 02).
Je vais annuler ma commande Fnac dans la semaine... (le responsable du magasin m'a annoncé qu'il n'y aurait rien avant 3 semaines encore et je l'attends depuis le 19/11)


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Janvier 2010)

Jopop a dit:


> Alors là c'est l'hallu ! L'imac I5 est passé en mode livraison sous 4 à 9 semaines sur fnac.com !!!
> Je l'ai commandé il y a 1 mois en magasin ... peut etre encore plus de 2 mois d'attente !!!



Et allez ! Merci apple ! ...Et surtout continuez à nous prendre pour des c*** !
Pas d'infos...Pas d'explications...Et surtout faites comme si on n'existait pas !!!
Pour ce qui me concerne:
- j'ai annulé ma commande FNAC: Je n'y crois plus - Je suis vexé - Faut pas pousser !!!
- J'ai "dé-switché" (C'est un principe chez moi: Tant pis si c'est pareil ailleurs mais dés que l'on se moque de moi je vais ailleurs !)
Pour ce qui vous concerne:
Continuez à passer pour des "pommes"...Mais sans moi !
J'y croyais, ça a failli être bien...Mais c'est pas mieux !


----------



## tazevil666 (24 Janvier 2010)

4ad-4ever a dit:


> Bon finalement je suis passé à l'Apple Store du Louvre et j'ai pris le i5 (semaine de production 02).
> Je vais annuler ma commande Fnac dans la semaine... (le responsable du magasin m'a annoncé qu'il n'y aurait rien avant 3 semaines encore et je l'attends depuis le 19/11)


 
Je crois que je vais faire comme toi ! Demain direction la FNAC pour annuler ma commande, même si je pense qu'ils n'y sont pour rien ... 
Cela ne fait pas longtemps que j'attends, (depuis mercredi) mais quand je vois les forum, les listes d'attente et les delais qui s'allongent (3 semaines sur l'AppleStore et 4 à 9 semaines depuis hier) je vais essayer de chercher ailleurs. Soit finalement rester sur PC et ca sera pour la prochaine fois ! Dommage...


----------



## Bids (24 Janvier 2010)

Salut,

juste un petit témoignage en passant : à mon tour j'ai en eu assez d'attendre une hypothétique livraison fnac (commande du 20 novembre...), je suis allé à l'Apple Store du Louvre cet après-midi, et je suis ressorti avec mon 27" core i5 sous le bras (enfin au bout du bras, parcequ'il pèse deux tonnes, le paquet).

Et il en avait en stock en nombre, visiblement.
J'imagine qu'il y a des raisons financières évidentes derrière ce paradoxe (0 dispo dans les FNACs, et plus qu'il n'en faut à l'Apple Store), mais ça fait quand même un peu mal au c** d'avoir attendu bêtement tout ce temps. Soit, je perds mes 5% de réduc, mais après deux mois d'attente, ça ne pesait plus très lourd dans la balance...

 Semaine de fabrication 52, R.A.S pour le moment au niveau des défauts possibles.
Bon courage à ceux qui résistent encore.


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Janvier 2010)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ni (d') où cette discussion a été déplacée...Après tant de posts ?? 
Edit:
Ça y est...J'ai vu ! Mais en fait cette discussion parle plus des problèmes des imac (i5 entre autres) et des  délais liés aux problèmes rencontrés par apple... De là à la déplacer dans la rubrique "Switch et conseils d'achats" ?? Je ne comprends vraiment pas cette décision qui va certainement enlever de l'intérêt a cette discussion ! (?)


----------



## youhouyun (25 Janvier 2010)

ça fait plaisir de voir que plein de gens arrive a trouver leur bonheur a l'apple store après avoir annulé leur commande a la fnac


----------



## coyote77 (26 Janvier 2010)

N'ayant plus du tout d'ordinateur (+ de 2 mois), malgré le fait que je suis PCiste depuis toujours, j'ai voulu passer chez Mac. Ma bonne idée a été de de commander le 27" i5 en novembre 2009. Comme la fnac ne donne aucune information sur les délais, je pense que je vais annuler ma commande...(fnac = c'est pas ma faute, mais impossible de donnée aucune info)
Ce n'est plus gérable sans ordinateur , ce sera donc une bien triste expérience du Mac, merci Apple. 
Je vais retourner chez ubuntu, au moins je n'aurai pas trop de mal à trouver un PC 
Cela donnera une place en plus pour ceux qui attendent derrière moi .


----------



## pat2perl (26 Janvier 2010)

Je suis comme vous un coui...lons qui attend depuis presque deux mois maintenant !!! Un i5 mais quoi faire avec une remise de 180 et un paiement en 10 fois a 0% sa compte tout de même et annuler pour un achat a Apple store dur de faire un chois


----------



## coyote77 (26 Janvier 2010)

pat2perl a dit:


> Je suis comme vous un coui...lons qui attend depuis presque deux mois maintenant !!! Un i5 mais quoi faire avec une remise de 180 et un paiement en 10 fois a 0% sa compte tout de même et annuler pour un achat a Apple store dur de faire un chois


En fait le retard + le fait que la qualité des mac a énormément chuté (avec les problèmes des 27" précisément :mouais, va me faire abandonner mes 10%, les paiement en 10 fois et me rediriger vers PC+Linux.
Je sens que ça va être galère de gérer cela avec la Fnac, pourvu que je puisse m'y rendre en semaine:love:...


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Janvier 2010)

coyote77 a dit:


> En fait le retard + le fait que la qualité des mac a énormément chuté (avec les problèmes des 27" précisément :mouais, va me faire abandonner mes 10%, les paiement en 10 fois et me rediriger vers PC+Linux.
> Je sens que ça va être galère de gérer cela avec la Fnac, pourvu que je puisse m'y rendre en semaine:love:...



Tenons nous au courant car je suis moi même en train d'annuler ma commande à la FNAC mais il y a ce paiement en 10 fois qui a déjà commencé (2 prélèvements effectués) et comme c'est géré par finaref maintenant je ne vois pas cette affaire comme simple à régler.
Je dois rencontrer demain le responsable du rayon informatique.
Il parait qu'à la FNAC ils exposent une affichette (non datée) où ils s'excusent du retard de livraisons sur les iMac en rejetant toute la faute sur apple et en indiquant qu'ils n'ont aucune date à fournir !
Personnellement (comme j'ai souscrit au contrat "FNAC échange 3 ans") je les vois mal prendre le risque de me livrer actuellement même s'ils arrivent à avoir des dispos (car ils doivent bien en recevoir quelques uns et comme ma commande date du 20/11/09 il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de clients devant moi !) :hein:


----------



## XOR92600 (27 Janvier 2010)

j'ai annulé le 9 janvier sans problème une commande magasin à la FNAC
seul hic : sans explication j'ai été recrédité sur mon compte FNAC des 2 mensuaités prélevées sur mon compte bancaire
je suis retourné hier à la FNAC : j'ai utilisé une partie de l'avoir pour un disque dur de sauvegarde et je dois contacter FINAREF pour me faire recréditer du solde
pas simple mais c'est faisable
pour moi ce sera le dernier achat FNAC d'un produit non immédiatement disponible


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Janvier 2010)

XOR92600 a dit:


> j'ai annulé le 9 janvier sans problème une commande magasin à la FNAC
> seul hic : sans explication j'ai été recrédité sur mon compte FNAC des 2 mensuaités prélevées sur mon compte bancaire
> je suis retourné hier à la FNAC : j'ai utilisé une partie de l'avoir pour un disque dur de sauvegarde et je dois contacter FINAREF pour me faire recréditer du solde
> pas simple mais c'est faisable
> pour moi ce sera le dernier achat FNAC d'un produit non immédiatement disponible



Voilà, commande annulée ce matin à la FNAC !
J'espere que tout se déroulera comme promis (entr'autre le remboursement des 2 premières mensualités prélevées par FINAREF...)


----------



## Winger 31 (28 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir

Bien moi aussi j"ai commandé chez fnac le 12/10/2009; he oui 10% ç'était une bonne affaire.

voila la copie du mail que j'aireçu 

Corp du message:
*suite à notre entretien téléphonique, voici en pièce jointe comme convenu l'info que nous mettons à disposition de nos clients depuis ce matin concernant l'Imac 27''. La rupture sur ce produit ne se situe pas qu'à la Fnac, il est pénurique en France (cf certains forums et site internet liés à Apple).*

Copie du pdf joint 
Apple iMac 27 avec une belle photo de la bète !!!
Chers clients, Ne disposant actuellement daucun délai précis sur les prochaines livraisons diMac 27, nous ne sommes ainsi pas en mesure de vous indiquer précisément la date à laquelle votre commande sera honorée.
Nous sommes navrés de cette situation totalement indépendante de notre volonté.
Nous sommes toutefois entièrement mobilisés afin que les commandes non encore honorées le soient dans les meilleurs délais. Dès confirmation de la disponibilité de votre iMac, nous ne manquerons pas de vous en informer.
Vous remerciant de votre compréhension.


et en signature le logo Fnac " agitateur de curiosité "

espérons qu'ils ne vont pas fondre les plombs comme la Camif

en attendant pas de shift et je suis toujous Pciste les boules!!!!!!!!

ci dessous le lien vers le PDF du courier!!!!!
http://fourquet.fr/Download/A4_ruptureiMac02.pdf

Bonne soirée merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h28 ----------

Pour ceux qui cherchent du dispo Lyon, Marseille, Toulouse...

http://www.iclg.com/Apple-iMac-Tout-en-un-1-x-Core-i5-2.66-GHz-RAM-4-Go-ref-MB953F/A.htm


----------



## coyote77 (29 Janvier 2010)

Ça y est, mon expérience mac s'arrête là... Je l'aurais attendu 2 mois... :mouais:
Si je voulais encore attendre, j'étais 5ème sur la liste fnac Vélizy, avec un délai de 3 semaine (le même annoncé début janvier, avec une très faible probabilité...)
Je dis donc bon courage à ceux qui persévèrent, peut-être qu'un jour je reviendrai vers mac, mais pour l'instant je ne suis pas prêt de vouloir retenter...


----------



## Joe Guillian (29 Janvier 2010)

Annonce des core i7 en 8 Go sur le site de la Fnac.com pour.....  mi / fin Mars 2010 


http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...fnac_google&OrderInSession=1&TTL=300120101634


----------



## XOR92600 (29 Janvier 2010)

Joe Guillian a dit:


> Annonce des core i7 en 8 Go sur le site de la Fnac.com pour.....  mi / fin Mars 2010
> 
> 
> http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...fnac_google&OrderInSession=1&TTL=300120101634



je ne sais pas qui se risquera à commander à la FNAC après les épisodes précédents
en tout cas pas moi !


----------



## slurp236 (29 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir

Est ce que vous savez si il y'a toujours des i5 disponible au Louvre ?

J'ai passer une commande à la fnac en décembre avec les - 10% mais je me vois mal attendre jusqu'au printemps :/


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Janvier 2010)

Pour ce qui concerne FNAC Perpignan j'avais commandé un i5 le 20 Novembre et je n'étais pas prioritaire car avant moi il y avait un client qui (dixit le vendeur) avait commandé un i5 alors que les produits n'étaient pas encore référencés fnac....Donc vers mi-octobre (à mon avis)
Depuis: Aucune livraison !
Je me demande quelles sont les relations entre apple et fnac mais j'ai des doutes sur la représentativité de ce réseau pour apple !
Du coup j'ai donc annulé (voir plus haut) car je n'ai plus aucune confiance dans ce duo.
Bon courage à ceux qui persistent !!


----------



## youhouyun (30 Janvier 2010)

slurp236 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Est ce que vous savez si il y'a toujours des i5 disponible au Louvre ?
> 
> J'ai passer une commande à la fnac en décembre avec les - 10% mais je me vois mal attendre jusqu'au printemps :/



y'en a toujours de dispo au carrousel du louvre don't worry 

moi j'ai pris le mien la bas après avoir annulé ma commande fnac avec réduc de 180 et crédit 0% dommage mais il est hors de question de payer un crédit pour un produit que je n'ai pas en main 

depuis que je l'ai je le trouve même petit lol ^^!


----------



## pat2perl (30 Janvier 2010)

*Même si la Fnac n'y ai pour rien je trouve anormal qu'il encaisse l'argent " de la réservation 900 et le reste de la somme par l'organisme de crédit.* Ils savaient très bien qu'il y avait du retard sur les 27" Sur leur site le prélèvement du règlement a payer commence le jour de la livraison. Aujourd'hui j'ai payé un produit que je ne dispose pas et suis prélevé par crédit... Juridiquement la fnac n'a pas le droit de faire cela . je vais attendre mis février et si cela devient trop long "Commander depuis le 5/12/09 un 27"I5" je contact m'a protection juridique annuler certes trop facile... il nous doivent des contes car si nous avions étaient informés nous l'aurions acheter ailleurs dans un apple store par exemple disponible pour moi sur Montpellier depuis toujours.


----------



## slurp236 (30 Janvier 2010)

youhouyun a dit:


> y'en a toujours de dispo au carrousel du louvre don't worry
> 
> moi j'ai pris le mien la bas après avoir annulé ma commande fnac avec réduc de 180 et crédit 0% dommage mais il est hors de question de payer un crédit pour un produit que je n'ai pas en main
> 
> depuis que je l'ai je le trouve même petit lol ^^!




Ca parait aberrant qu'ils aient du stock au Louvres alors que certaines personnes l'ayant commander sur internet aient des délais d'attentes de plusieurs semaines 

 Enfin bon je vais aller voir ça cet après-midi et je verrais avec un vendeur si il est possible de négocier un petit quelques chose en exposant ma situation.

 C'est quand même apple les responsable de cette situation et non pas la fnac.

 Ils n'auraient pas du commercialiser un produit si ils ne pouvaient pas répondre à la demande.

 Merci en tout cas youhouyun


----------



## XOR92600 (30 Janvier 2010)

sincèrement même dans mes rêves les plus fous, je n'imgine pas APPLE indemnisant un client FNAC !
je retiens simplement qu'il est risqué de commander un MAC à la FNAC dès l'instant où il n'est pas en stock


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Janvier 2010)

XOR92600 a dit:


> sincèrement même dans mes rêves les plus fous, je n'imgine pas APPLE indemnisant un client FNAC !
> je retiens simplement qu'il est risqué de commander un MAC à la FNAC dès l'instant où il n'est pas en stock



Mais de plus j'ai aussi des doutes sur la capacité de la FNAC à gérer correctement le SAV si dépendant du relationnel avec Apple ! :mouais:


----------



## slurp236 (30 Janvier 2010)

Je suis donc passé au Carroussel  cet après-midi et ils n'avaient pas d'i5 en stock et il ne savaient pas quand ils allaient en recevoir.

Par contre il y avait de la disponibilité sur le modèle core2duo et ils partaient comme des petits pains.

 En un quart d'heure j'ai vus quatre personne différentes repartirent avec.

 Donc pour moi clairement l'indisponibilité des 27 est du a leur succès et non a un quelconque problème de carte graphique qui aurait stoppé la production ^^


----------



## bounty1342 (30 Janvier 2010)

Bien tu te trompes ...


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Janvier 2010)

slurp236 a dit:


> Je suis donc passé au Carroussel  cet après-midi et ils n'avaient pas d'i5 en stock et il ne savaient pas quand ils allaient en recevoir.
> 
> Par contre il y avait de la disponibilité sur le modèle core2duo et ils partaient comme des petits pains.
> 
> ...



Tu as en partie raison car la carte mère vient de chez ASUS et apple s'était engagé sur une commande qui s'est avérée bien trop faible et d'un autre coté ASUS a ses propres besoins...Donc problème d'approvisionnement.
Mais il y a aussi des problèmes techniques: Voir tous ces posts sur les écrans qui ne sont pas au top et dont les causes ne semblent pas maîtrisées.
Les 2 réunis donnent la situation que nous connaissons.
Merci cependant à apple qui ne communique rien et quelque part nous prend pour des c.....


----------



## pat2perl (4 Février 2010)

Toujours pas livré un i5 a la FNAC commandé le 5/12/2009 je commence a me liquifier y a t'il des gens dans mon cas ???


----------



## Joe Guillian (5 Février 2010)

Oui pas mal de personnes dans ton cas (hélas!!!) moi cela date du 28/11 et toujours rien depuis...


----------



## coyote77 (5 Février 2010)

J'ai annulé ma commande de novembre à la fnac il y a une semaine. J'avais effectué le paiement en 10 fois sans frais, maintenant je n'ai toujours pas eu le remboursement de ma première échéance et l'échéance du mois de février vient d'être prélevée... je pense que je ne suis pas sortit de la galère


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Février 2010)

coyote77 a dit:


> J'ai annulé ma commande de novembre à la fnac il y a une semaine. J'avais effectué le paiement en 10 fois sans frais, maintenant je n'ai toujours pas eu le remboursement de ma première échéance et l'échéance du mois de février vient d'être prélevée... je pense que je ne suis pas sortit de la galère



Je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi.
Comme le prélèvement a lieu le 05 février (voir si idem pour toi) je pense qu'ils attendent ce prélèvement (qui a déjà été enclenché auprès de la banque depuis 2 ou 3 semaines) avant de procéder au(x) remboursement(s)...A suivre de prés ! :mouais:


----------



## XOR92600 (5 Février 2010)

D'après mon expérience suite à mon annulation, le remboursment des échéances prélevées par FINAREF n'est pas automatique : c'est un avoir sur ma carte que j'ai utilisé partiellement et il faudrait une demande spécifique pour un remboursement sur mon compte bancaire


inutile de dire que je trouve le procédé cavalier !


----------



## pat2perl (7 Février 2010)

La FNAC propose des réductions pour l'achat de iMac I5 I7 et autres ce jours 10 pour 100 d' achat avec  une livraison a cherche des fois que cela intéresse qlqun hi,hi,hi


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Février 2010)

pat2perl a dit:


> La FNAC propose des réductions pour l'achat de iMac I5 I7 et autres ce jours 10 pour 100 d' achat avec  une livraison a cherche des fois que cela intéresse qlqun hi,hi,hi



Ils ont eu beaucoup d'annulations dues à 2 comportements:
-Apple ne les livre pas depuis + de 2 mois (avec ou sans leur accord ?)
-Fnac ne communique pas (il faut se déplacer pour avoir des nouvelles...C'est à dire pas de nouvelles)
Ils essaient de reprendre la main....


----------



## vincentbay (8 Février 2010)

bonjour j'ai commandé un i5 de base à la Fnac Montparnasse le 26/12/09 toujours pas de news et d'après un vendeur il n 'ont pas de date .... que faire?


----------



## coyote77 (9 Février 2010)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi.
> Comme le prélèvement a lieu le 05 février (voir si idem pour toi) je pense qu'ils attendent ce prélèvement (qui a déjà été enclenché auprès de la banque depuis 2 ou 3 semaines) avant de procéder au(x) remboursement(s)...A suivre de prés ! :mouais:



Je suis passé à la fnac... ils attendent la confirmation du dernier prélèvement de la part de la banque (la demande étant déjà lancée, il ne l'ont pas annulée) . Donc à partir du 15 février ils devraient envoyer un chèque à ton adresse sous 10 jours...
je vais donc devoir attendre mes 400 jusqu'au 1er mars...(j'espère que je n'aurais pas à retourner à la fnac pour raler :mouais
Rapides à encaisser, moins à rembourser


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Février 2010)

coyote77 a dit:


> Je suis passé à la fnac... ils attendent la confirmation du dernier prélèvement de la part de la banque (la demande étant déjà lancée, il ne l'ont pas annulée) . Donc à partir du 15 février ils devraient envoyer un chèque à ton adresse sous 10 jours...
> je vais donc devoir attendre mes 400 jusqu'au 1er mars...(j'espère que je n'aurais pas à retourner à la fnac pour raler :mouais
> Rapides à encaisser, moins à rembourser



Et encore moins rapides pour livrer !....
Annulé ma commande FNAC le 28/01....Elle datait du 20/11/2009 !
Passé Cde sur Apple store le 28/01
Départ de la livraison le 08/02
Livraison prévue le 18/02
Et pendant ce temps là, chez FNAC: ON NE SAIT RIEN !!....Où est l'erreur ?


----------



## LarryParis (10 Février 2010)

La politique d'Apple depuis plusieurs années, c'est tout pour soit, c'est aussi simple que cela. Ce n'est pas de la faute de la FNAC et des revendeurs Apple si Apple leur impose des délais à rallonge sans leur donner de détails... Après, cela se répercute sur le client, mais cela m'étonnerait que la FNAC soit contente de faire attendre ses clients pendant 2/3 mois.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Février 2010)

LarryParis a dit:


> La politique d'Apple depuis plusieurs années, c'est tout pour soit, c'est aussi simple que cela. Ce n'est pas de la faute de la FNAC et des revendeurs Apple si Apple leur impose des délais à rallonge sans leur donner de détails... Après, cela se répercute sur le client, mais cela m'étonnerait que la FNAC soit contente de faire attendre ses clients pendant 2/3 mois.



Je vois bien qu'Apple avantage son propre réseau mais il faut quand même se poser la question:
Pourquoi FNAC ne s'insurge t il pas en donnant par exemple de la voix dans la presse spécialisée ?...Aucun communiqué ne vient mettre en cause le comportement d'Apple alors que la situation est des plus scandaleuse pour la FNAC !
Donc ce manque de réaction officielle me laisse à penser que la FNAC serait peut être bien à l'origine de ces délais si longs en refusant (par exemple) d'être livré en ce moment et de prendre de ce fait le risque de devoir gérer tout ce SAV...Surtout si une majorité de clients a souscrit à la garantie "échange à neuf" sur 3 ans...
Ce ne sont que des suppositions, qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## cedric93 (11 Février 2010)

Salut 

hey ! je viens de récupérer mon iMac 27" i5 chez Alis près de bastille, visiblement ils en ont encore en stock !


----------



## Zantho (11 Février 2010)

Commander a la FNAC Marseille le 7 décembre un Imac 27 i5 et toujours rien ... sachant que depuis que je passe toutes les semaines, le vendeur me dis normalement la semaine prochaine .... (bon c'est je sais pas depuis 2 semaines...) ca fait donc deux mois qu'il doit arrive "la semaine prochaine !" ... 

bon je me dit qu'au moins j'aurai peut être une machine corrigée et donc sans problèmes .... mais bon ras le bol d'attendre ...


----------



## Joe Guillian (11 Février 2010)

A priori la fnac annonce ce soir, sur leur site Fnac.com, une livraison du core i5 sous 24h... Y aurait il déblocage....

http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...ntel-Quad-Core-i5-a-2-66-GHz-27-TFT?PID=50269

Et si l'on sélection un magasin Fnac pour le retirer il est annoncé 3 jours....

Miracle ou mauvaise mise à jour du site...


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Février 2010)

Zantho a dit:


> Commander a la FNAC Marseille le 7 décembre un Imac 27 i5 et toujours rien ... sachant que depuis que je passe toutes les semaines, le vendeur me dis normalement la semaine prochaine .... (bon c'est je sais pas depuis 2 semaines...) ca fait donc deux mois qu'il doit arrive "la semaine prochaine !" ...
> 
> bon je me dit qu'au moins j'aurai peut être une machine corrigée et donc sans problèmes .... mais bon ras le bol d'attendre ...



Bien que je sois sceptique sur "qui paye" tu vas pouvoir toucher une compensation:
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/143321/imac-27-la-fnac-offre-une-compensation
Mais cela ne te donne pas d'info sur la date de livraison.
Va voir ton magasin FNAC et demande à bénéficier de ce geste (c'est un minimum !)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h20 ----------




Joe Guillian a dit:


> A priori la fnac annonce ce soir, sur leur site Fnac.com, une livraison du core i5 sous 24h... Y aurait il déblocage....
> 
> http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...ntel-Quad-Core-i5-a-2-66-GHz-27-TFT?PID=50269
> 
> ...



Ils sont peut être plus rapides à te livrer qu'à livrer leurs magasins ?


----------



## Joe Guillian (12 Février 2010)

Allez depuis ce matin (ou un peu avant, mais je viens de voir l'info. à l'instant) le délai annoncé sur Fnac.com pour les 27 pouces (Core2Duo et Core i5) est passé sur la mention "Sous réserve de disponibilité, expédié sous 4 à 12 jours"....


----------



## webjib (12 Février 2010)

Moi j'ai pris le risque de le commander hier soir sur Fnac.com quand c'était indiqué 'Expédié en 24h'. Ma commande a été validée il y a quelques minutes et l'envoi est prévu lundi. Si par contre ils décalent l'expédition ==> annulation (car cela veut dire que ce n'était pas en stock).


----------



## Joe Guillian (12 Février 2010)

Cool si le délai est respecté: tient nous informé 




webjib a dit:


> Moi j'ai pris le risque de le commander hier soir sur Fnac.com quand c'était indiqué 'Expédié en 24h'. Ma commande a été validée il y a quelques minutes et l'envoi est prévu lundi. Si par contre ils décalent l'expédition ==> annulation (car cela veut dire que ce n'était pas en stock).


----------



## webjib (12 Février 2010)

Bon bah, il semble que ce n'était pas une erreur, je viens d'aller voir mon suivi, et l'iMac est marqué maintenant comme expédié aujourd'hui même (et non lundi 15/02 comme ils me l'annonçaient). Reste plus qu'à attendre la livraison  Le week-end va me sembler long lol.


----------



## slurp236 (12 Février 2010)

webjib a dit:


> Bon bah, il semble que ce n'était pas une erreur, je viens d'aller voir mon suivi, et l'iMac est marqué maintenant comme expédié aujourd'hui même (et non lundi 15/02 comme ils me l'annonçaient). Reste plus qu'à attendre la livraison  Le week-end va me sembler long lol.



 Lol, je vais aller gueuler à la fnac demain.


----------



## Joe Guillian (12 Février 2010)

J'y suis passé ce soir, et j'ai pu constaté sur leur terminal qu'il y avait près de 900 commandes en France (un peu moins) et que le stock central est à 0 !!!
Le site Web a peu être eu quelques modèle dispo. durant quelques heures... Mais là le vendeur n'avais vraiment pas d'info.



slurp236 a dit:


> Lol, je vais aller gueuler à la fnac demain.


----------



## webjib (12 Février 2010)

Bah c'est quand même pas normal qu'ils ne fournissent pas en priorité les commandes passées depuis plusieurs semaines. J'en viens à me demander si je ne vais pas recevoir un produit reconditionné (ce qui est, en tout cas était à une époque, la spécialité de la FNAC).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

webjib a dit:


> Bah c'est quand même pas normal qu'ils ne fournissent pas en priorité les commandes passées depuis plusieurs semaines. J'en viens à me demander si je ne vais pas recevoir un produit reconditionné (ce qui est, en tout cas était à une époque, la spécialité de la FNAC).



A bon ? c'est totalement interdit et pas du tout dans la politique de la fnac qui déjà quand le produit est retourné, ils sont vendu avec des services ou un peu moins cher.


----------



## webjib (12 Février 2010)

Bon j'avoue ça date, mais il y a 6-7 ans, deux de mes achats de produits informatiques étaient des produits remballés par la FNAC elle-même. je me souviens même à l'époque d'un article (je crois de l'UFC) pointant ce genre de pratique (ils avaient même retrouvé un mot d'un employé glissé dans l'emballage ... genre 'produit vérifié, ok'). Bon en même temps, j'espère que depuis ils ne pratiquent plus du tout ça !!

En 1998, ils pratiquaient le reconditionnement sans information du client  :
http://www.acbm.com/virus/num_07/fnac-la-remballe.html


----------



## webjib (13 Février 2010)

Grosse suprise, j'ai reçu mon i5 ce matin, après l'avoir commandé jeudi soir. Ce n'est pas un reconditionnement, et pas de défauts constatés. Les écrans qui ont la jaunisse, ça se repère comment précisémment?


----------



## djio101 (13 Février 2010)

Pour tester ton iMac (veinard !!!), rends toi sur cette page, tout est expliqué, il y a plusieurs tests à faire... Bonne chance !!
http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php


----------



## webjib (13 Février 2010)

Merci !
Pas grand chose à signaler. Le bas de l'écran est un chouillat plus chaud que le haut de l'écran si on se concentre beaucoup dessus, mais rien de vraiment décelable au premier regard. J'espère que par contre cela ne pas pas s'aggraver


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)

webjib a dit:


> Bon j'avoue ça date, mais il y a 6-7 ans, deux de mes achats de produits informatiques étaient des produits remballés par la FNAC elle-même. je me souviens même à l'époque d'un article (je crois de l'UFC) pointant ce genre de pratique (ils avaient même retrouvé un mot d'un employé glissé dans l'emballage ... genre 'produit vérifié, ok'). Bon en même temps, j'espère que depuis ils ne pratiquent plus du tout ça !!
> 
> En 1998, ils pratiquaient le reconditionnement sans information du client  :
> http://www.acbm.com/virus/num_07/fnac-la-remballe.html



J'ai regardé et il n'y aucun procès de la fnac a ce sujet, sur internet méfiance, peut être 3 ou 4 personnes qui ont une dent contre la fnac. Je ne dis pas que sa ne se fait pas ... mais bon j'ai quelque doute, surtout pour les jeux videos ou il y a une clef CD qui parfois est sur une carte qu'il faut grater ou décoller, pour les logiciels comme OFFICE qui ont des licences, pour les ordinateurs une fois le SE installé il est très difficile de faire en sorte que l'ordinateur soit comme en sortie d'usine, et surtout maintenant le numero de serie est quasiment directement enregistrée avec les coordonnées de l'acheteur ... ( D'ailleurs il faut pas formater car sinon il n'y a plus de SE ... ). En gros je reste septique, peut être pour les CD audio, les livres mais je crois qu'il y a marqué "produit non déballé" pour les CD et jeux vidéo.


----------



## vincentbay (13 Février 2010)

bonjour qui sait s'il existe un stock à paris et dans quel magasin

y'en a t-il au louvres?


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Février 2010)

vincentbay a dit:


> bonjour qui sait s'il existe un stock à paris et dans quel magasin
> 
> y'en a t-il au louvres?



Il y a une FNAC au louvres ?......


----------



## valou93 (13 Février 2010)

Salut à tous,
Par rapport à ma commande du 27 novembre 09, hier soir je reçois un texto de la FNAC de GENNEVILLIERS, comme quoi ma commande était bien arrivée. J'ai alluciné ! mais j'y croyais toujours pas. Une fois sur place, tous les vendeurs étaient médusées de le voir apparaitre en stock sur leurs écran, car depuis la sortie du i5, c'est le premier qui arrive chez eux (à ce qu'ils m'ont dit). L'un d'entre eux est même aller voir si physiquement il était bien là. On à été reçu comme des pachas. Comme si on venais de gagner au loto !
Enfin bref, j'ai eu beaucoup de chance, car 4 personnes se sont désistées devant moi, ce qui m'a permis de passer plus vite que prévu ! (2 mois et demi quand même !).
Je souhaite bon courage à ceux qui attendent encore, car il semblerait qu'Apple ait stoppé la production jusqu'à nouvel ordre, vue les nombreux problèmes de fabrication rencontrés.
J'ai pu bénéficié bien entendu du crédit à taux 0% qui était proposé pour noël (fin novembre), et 210 de bon d'achat grâce aux journées adhérents.  Je vous écrit avec cette merveille qui pour l'instant fonctionne bien  Bon courage à ceux qui galère encore


----------



## Joe Guillian (14 Février 2010)

Idem de mon côté, après 3 mois d'attente 'désespérée' j'ai reçu le texto 'libérateur' de la FNAC hier matin me demandant de bien vouloir récupérer mon iMac core i5.
Récupérer dans la foulée, tout serait super si ce n'est .... un pixel mort et rouge... qui est venu se montrer après 2h environ d'utilisation.
Donc retour à la case départ (c'est mon deuxième tout de même, j'avais reçu le 1er autour du 25/11) ...
Je n'avais pas connu cela sur mon précédent iMac 24 et ni sur mon actuel MBP 13''... 

Dommage car au delà du pixel RAS, les couleurs de l'écran, le boitier alu, bref tout était parfais, hormis un niveau de bruit du disque dur plus élevé que mes précédents mac.

Je commence à vraiment me poser des questions sur la qualité de ces derniers iMac 27...
D'autant que là je vais certainement attendre encore un moment avant qu'Apple passe sur un niveau de production plus fluide de son iMac 27 :hein:






valou93 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Par rapport à ma commande du 27 novembre 09, hier soir je reçois un texto de la FNAC de GENNEVILLIERS, comme quoi ma commande était bien arrivée. J'ai alluciné ! mais j'y croyais toujours pas. Une fois sur place, tous les vendeurs étaient médusées de le voir apparaitre en stock sur leurs écran, car depuis la sortie du i5, c'est le premier qui arrive chez eux (à ce qu'ils m'ont dit). L'un d'entre eux est même aller voir si physiquement il était bien là. On à été reçu comme des pachas. Comme si on venais de gagner au loto !
> Enfin bref, j'ai eu beaucoup de chance, car 4 personnes se sont désistées devant moi, ce qui m'a permis de passer plus vite que prévu ! (2 mois et demi quand même !).
> Je souhaite bon courage à ceux qui attendent encore, car il semblerait qu'Apple ait stoppé la production jusqu'à nouvel ordre, vue les nombreux problèmes de fabrication rencontrés.
> J'ai pu bénéficié bien entendu du crédit à taux 0% qui était proposé pour noël (fin novembre), et 210&#8364; de bon d'achat grâce aux journées adhérents.  Je vous écrit avec cette merveille qui pour l'instant fonctionne bien  Bon courage à ceux qui galère encore&#8230;


----------



## vincentbay (14 Février 2010)

bah vous en avez du bol ! quel était le magasin fnac qui avait votre commande????


----------



## Orphanis (14 Février 2010)

Apparemment les problèmes de livraison d'IMac à la FNAC sont résorbés. Du moins, si j'en crois mon expérience: je suis passé Samedi dans une FNAC parisienne en demandant si ils avaient des I-5 en stock et apparemment, ils en avaient ;-)


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Février 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> Apparemment les problèmes de livraison d'IMac à la FNAC sont résorbés. Du moins, si j'en crois mon expérience: je suis passé Samedi dans une FNAC parisienne en demandant si ils avaient des I-5 en stock et apparemment, ils en avaient ;-)



Core 2 ou Core 4 ?
De toutes façons j'espère que personne n'en attend dans les FNACs en France car j'ai des doutes sur leurs règles d'attributions...
En fait Lors de ma commande (annulée depuis) en novembre je me souviens que des commandes plus récentes dans d'autres FNAC avaient été livrées...Je n'avais pas apprécié !


----------



## Orphanis (14 Février 2010)

@peypeye66, 

Bonsoir, 

Je ne sais pas si ils avaient des Core2Duo (je n'ai pas demandé), mais par contre ils avaient des i-5 (des "quad") en stock mais pas de i-7. 
Donc à mon avis, si tu n'as pas encore été livré, ça ne devrait plus trop tarder: sinon ce serait vraiment du n'importe quoi: ne pas assurer des commandes encaissées depuis 3 mois alors que les machines sont disponibles à la vente, ce serait juste délirant !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h51 ----------




> J'ai regardé et il n'y aucun procès de la fnac a ce sujet, sur internet méfiance, peut être 3 ou 4 personnes qui ont une dent contre la fnac. Je ne dis pas que sa ne se fait pas ... mais bon j'ai quelque doute, surtout pour les jeux videos ou il y a une clef CD qui parfois est sur une carte qu'il faut grater ou décoller, pour les logiciels comme OFFICE qui ont des licences, pour les ordinateurs une fois le SE installé il est très difficile de faire en sorte que l'ordinateur soit comme en sortie d'usine, et surtout maintenant le numero de serie est quasiment directement enregistrée avec les coordonnées de l'acheteur ... ( D'ailleurs il faut pas formater car sinon il n'y a plus de SE ... ). En gros je reste septique, peut être pour les CD audio, les livres mais je crois qu'il y a marqué "produit non déballé" pour les CD et jeux vidéo.



L'article date un peu, la FNAC ne fait plus d'échange ou de remboursement pour les logiciels, DVD, jeux, CD...etc. Pour ce qui est des logiciels, il y a une dizaine d'année (voir un peu plus), en guise de protection, il n'y avait qu'un serial à copier....Ceci étant dit, il est possible que la FNAC pratique toujours le "reconditionnement" au prix du neuf sur d'autres produits (j'ai déjà eu deux produits fortement suspects de chez eux...).


----------



## slurp236 (15 Février 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> Apparemment les problèmes de livraison d'IMac à la FNAC sont résorbés. Du moins, si j'en crois mon expérience: je suis passé Samedi dans une FNAC parisienne en demandant si ils avaient des I-5 en stock et apparemment, ils en avaient ;-)




 Est ce que tu peux me dire dans quelle fnac c'était exactement ?

 Merci.


----------



## Orphanis (15 Février 2010)

> Est ce que tu peux me dire dans quelle fnac c'était exactement ?



Fnac digital Odéon ;-) 

De toutes les façons, en te rendant dans une FNAC, tu peux connaître les stocks dans chacune d'elles ;-) Appelle-les au tel., j'espère qu'ils en ont encore !


----------



## slurp236 (15 Février 2010)

Merci Orphanis.

La fnac se fout vraiment de la gueule du monde. 

Je ne comprends pas comment des gens peuvent attendre depuis plusieurs mois  alors qu'il y'a du stock sur leur site internet ou dans certains magasins.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Février 2010)

slurp236 a dit:


> Merci Orphanis.
> 
> La fnac se fout vraiment de la gueule du monde.
> 
> Je ne comprends pas comment des gens peuvent attendre depuis plusieurs mois  alors qu'il y'a du stock sur leur site internet ou dans certains magasins.



C'est ce que je laissais entendre dans le post 214...
Chez FNAC il semblerait que le suivi des commandes ne soit pas géré au niveau national ce qui laisserait s'installer cette situation totalement inacceptable: Pendant que certains attendent depuis des mois dans un magasin d'autres arrivent dans un autre magasin et se servent...Quelle injustice !
Ajoutez à cette situation que certains magasins ont plus de poids que d'autres et de ce fait sont servis en priorité et vous aurez un tableau tout à fait irréaliste du service au client !


----------



## Orphanis (15 Février 2010)

> La fnac se fout vraiment de la gueule du monde.
> 
> Je ne comprends pas comment des gens peuvent attendre depuis plusieurs mois alors qu'il y'a du stock sur leur site internet ou dans certains magasins.





> Chez FNAC il semblerait que le suivi des commandes ne soit pas géré au niveau national ce qui laisserait s'installer cette situation totalement inacceptable: Pendant que certains attendent depuis des mois dans un magasin d'autres arrivent dans un autre magasin et se servent...Quelle injustice !
> Ajoutez à cette situation que certains magasins ont plus de poids que d'autres et de ce fait sont servis en priorité et vous aurez un tableau tout à fait irréaliste du service au client !



Bonsoir, 

C'est clair que si ils ne vous ont pas encore livrés vos I-5 alors qu'ils les vendent dans certains magasins , c'est totalement scandaleux et ahurissant ! Penser qu'il y a des gens qui sont débités depuis novembre et qui n'ont rien reçu alors qu'ils servent directement les nouveaux clients, c'est ubuesque ! 
Par contre, est-ce qu'ils vous ai possible de retirer la machine dans le magasin de votre choix ou vous êtes condamnés à attendre d'être livré dans le magasin où vous avez passé commande ?


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Février 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> C'est clair que si ils ne vous ont pas encore livrés vos I-5 alors qu'ils les vendent dans certains magasins , c'est totalement scandaleux et ahurissant ! Penser qu'il y a des gens qui sont débités depuis novembre et qui n'ont rien reçu alors qu'ils servent directement les nouveaux clients, c'est ubuesque !
> Par contre, est-ce qu'ils vous ai possible de retirer la machine dans le magasin de votre choix ou vous êtes condamnés à attendre d'être livré dans le magasin où vous avez passé commande ?



Pour ce qui me concerne (et je l'ai précisé dans plusieurs posts précédent)  le feuilleton FNAC est terminé puisque j'ai annulé ma commande le 28 Janvier. Et je ne sais donc pas répondre à ta question car je ne suis plus en contact avec eux depuis.
Par contre je me souviens qu'un vendeurs m'avait expliqué que les commandes de stocks des magasins sont traitées comme les commandes de clients dans la hiérarchie des dates ce qui expliquerait que certains magasins FNAC soient livrés alors que des clients attendent toujours dans d'autres magasins...Quelle leçon de service ne trouvez vous pas ?


----------



## webjib (15 Février 2010)

Bon finalement, j'ai l'impression que je suis affecté par le jaunissement bien plus que je ne le pensais (c'est compliqué, car ça dépend des conditions d'éclairage). Vu le prix de la bête je pense que l'on peut être exigeant.

Du coup, si je veux tenter un truc, je peux le faire auprès d'Apple ou ils vont obligatoirement me renvoyer vers le SAV de la FNAC ? Après ce dont j'ai peur, c'est me retrouver avec un exemplaire encore plus touché par le jaunissement  En tout cas, ils n'ont toujours pas résolu ces problèmes, et pourtant mon exemplaire a été fabriqué en semaine 05 de 2010.

Vous me conseillez quoi ?


----------



## Winger 31 (15 Février 2010)

Bonsoir

Apparament il y a des livraisons qui ont été effectuées dans les magasins Fnac.

Hé oui, cet après midi,  a ma grande surprise, le responsable micro du magasin m'a téléphoné pour m'informer de l'arrivé de ma commande . Un Imac I5 dont j'ai passé commande en 12/2009. avec 10 pions de remise. c'était la bonne affaire, hélas il y a eu le délais!!!!!!!! ..............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

D'après ce qu'il ma dit 32 en commande et seulement 2 de livrés. il semblerait que l'arrivé est été saupoudrée un peu partout dans tous les magasins de France.

Enfin une bonne nouvelle, j'espère qu'il ne sera pas défectueux.

Je le récupère demain matin première heure.


je vous tiendrais informé.


----------



## Arsiesys (16 Février 2010)

Bonsoir.

Travaillant à la Fnac, je vais me permettre de répondre à deux trois messages lu précédemment.

*Pourquoi y a t-il eu du stock sur Fnac.com alors que les commandes gonflent dans les magasins ? *
Fnac.com et les magasins Fnac sont deux entités totalement différentes d'un point de vue fonctionnel. Une main mise a été faite à notre plus grande stupéfaction sur les Core i5 dédié à l'enseigne Fnac par Apple, qui leur a directement livré le matériel. Une fois les ordinateurs passés sur le stock de Fnac.com, il nous était impossible d'en récupérer au niveau de la centrale d'achat. Ca nous a énervé tout autant que vous.

*Pourquoi la Fnac Digitale (Odéon) a t-elle eu du stock, alors que d'autres magasins ont encore un packet de commandes ?*
La Fnac Digitale est un APR. On y trouve toutes les références Apple, mêmes celles que les magasins Fnac "standards" et "périphérie" n'ont pas. Elle est de ce fait quelque peu "prioritaire".

*Qui est responsable de cette difficulté d'approvisionnement ?*
Sans vouloir cracher sur Apple, ils en sont bel et bien les premiers responsables. Leur incapacité à nous communiquer de quelconques délais, additionnée à des erreurs de logistique affligeantes et des soucis de production ont provoqué une situation assez difficile à maitriser en ce qui nous concerne. Les vendeurs n'étaient pas plus informés que quiconque, et ont passé commande sur commande.
Dans ma Fnac (Parly 2), nous avons atteint un pic de 40 pièces en commandes. C'est énorme, et presque du jamais vu.

*La Fnac a t-elle fait exprès de bloquer les arrivées pour ne pas faire d'échanges d'éventuels iMac défectueux (jaunisse ou autre) ?*
Absolument pas. Imaginez simplement, 40 commandes client multipliées par le prix de l'iMac Core i5, à savoir 1799&#8364;. La Fnac est avant tout une entreprise commerçante. La rétention d'achat n'est pas dans son interêt. Ajoutons à ça le fait que les "têtes" ne savaient même pas qu'il y'avait des problèmes récurrents sur les iMac de dernière génération.


Nous, vendeurs, sommes autant ennuyés que vous. Cette pénurie nous impacte énormément, et le premier responsable est bel et bien Apple, qui préfère, ce qui reste somme toute logique, livrer ses clients directs en priorité.

PS : La livraison est obligatoirement dans le magasin où la commande a été passé. Nous ne pourrions pas faire autrement d'un point de vue logistique.
PPS : Le débit complet de l'appareil le jour de la commande n'est possible que si le client le demande. L'accompte standard d'une commande pour un produit technique (hors jeu video) est de 20% du prix du produit, remboursable si le client annule.


----------



## zetax (16 Février 2010)

bonjour à tous, je viens de récupérer mon imac i5 hier soir à la fnac de labège suite à de nombreux désistements. Au premier abord l'écran est vraiment immense mais on s'y fait vite, malheureusement j'ai déjà noté deux soucis:
- un grésillement lorsque l'on baisse la luminosité
- 1 pixel mort en bas à droite de l'écran 
j'attend quelle jour encore pour le ramener et surtout voir s'il n'y a pas d'autres problèmes qui surgissent.


----------



## Joe Guillian (16 Février 2010)

Webjib,

de mon côté j'ai été livré Samedi (modèle fabriqué en semaine 5 aussi) et après 2h environ d'utilisation un pixel rouge est venu se loger sur la dalle... Je n'ai pas trop réfléchi et j'ai rapporté l'iMac au magasin Fnac.
Car j'estime qu'à ce prix (et du fait aussi que l'écran est l'un de mes critères d'achats)  l'écran doit être parfait enfin non, 'normal' : c'est à dire sans défaut.

Après je sais que cela dépend des sensibilités et que d'autres personnes ne changeraient pas de matériel pour un écran qui jaunis ou qui a un ou deux pixels morts => toi est ce que cela te gène vraiment ? Si à chaque fois que tu regarde ton écran tu 'bloques' sur ce point, alors il faut le changer 

Après le risque, comme tu le dis, est de se voir attribué un nouvel iMac avec les mêmes défauts voir plus ! 

Mais y a t il une bonne solution !?? (Oui : changer jusqu'à avoir gain de cause... Mais c'est assez frustrant avec un matériel pénurique qui nécessite d'attendre de 3 semaines à 3 mois !)







webjib a dit:


> Bon finalement, j'ai l'impression que je suis affecté par le jaunissement bien plus que je ne le pensais (c'est compliqué, car ça dépend des conditions d'éclairage). Vu le prix de la bête je pense que l'on peut être exigeant.
> 
> Du coup, si je veux tenter un truc, je peux le faire auprès d'Apple ou ils vont obligatoirement me renvoyer vers le SAV de la FNAC ? Après ce dont j'ai peur, c'est me retrouver avec un exemplaire encore plus touché par le jaunissement  En tout cas, ils n'ont toujours pas résolu ces problèmes, et pourtant mon exemplaire a été fabriqué en semaine 05 de 2010.
> 
> Vous me conseillez quoi ?


----------



## webjib (16 Février 2010)

Joe  Guillian > tu résumes parfaitement la situation. Pour le moment j'oscille entre ne pas faire gaffe au problème et parfois ne voir que ça (en fait quand tu fais un peu de création web, c'est dur de calibrer une couleur, quand elle varie en fonction de la position sur l'écran). 

Le blem, c'est que j'ai commandé sur FNAC.com et pas dans une FNAC, donc je crois que les conditions de retour ne sont pas du tout les mêmes (je crois que je ne peux pas le rapporter dans une FNAC ?! Même pour un SAV ?). En plus j'aurais préféré traiter avec Apple (comme ce fut le cas pour mon iPhone, pourtant vendu par Orange).


----------



## slurp236 (16 Février 2010)

Arsiesys a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> 
> Travaillant à la Fnac, je vais me permettre de répondre à deux trois messages lu précédemment.
> 
> ...




 Merci pour les précisions Arsiesys.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Février 2010)

Arsiesys a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> 
> Travaillant à la Fnac, je vais me permettre de répondre à deux trois messages lu précédemment.
> 
> ...



Ça sent le communiqué officiel ?....Officieux ?....


----------



## Arsiesys (16 Février 2010)

webjib a dit:


> Le blem, c'est que j'ai commandé sur FNAC.com et pas dans une FNAC, donc je crois que les conditions de retour ne sont pas du tout les mêmes (je crois que je ne peux pas le rapporter dans une FNAC ?! Même pour un SAV ?). En plus j'aurais préféré traiter avec Apple (comme ce fut le cas pour mon iPhone, pourtant vendu par Orange).



Les conditions de retour en magasin et en ligne sont les mêmes : 15 jours. Si le produit est ouvert, il s'agira d'un échange ou d'un avoir valable trois mois dans le magasin en question. Si le produit n'est pas déballé, un remboursement. Le SAV en magasin fonctionne avec les produits achetés en ligne.





pepeye66 a dit:


> Ça sent le communiqué officiel ?....Officieux ?....



Complètement officieux. Je ne suis qu'un modeste employé, lassé, comme vous tous, des soucis qu'auront posé ces iMac à tout le monde. De plus, je ne pense pas que la direction de la Fnac prenne la peine de venir répondre sur des forums. 
Je pense simplement que si je peux répondre à des questions, ça ne me tuera pas de le faire. Pour info, je compte m'acheter un iMac 21.5 à la fin du mois, et j'aimerais bien ne pas avoir de problèmes de jaunisse moi non plus.


----------



## jpdom (16 Février 2010)

Pas de jaunisse d'écran, ni d'écran qui flash non rien à redire car je suis toujours en attente d'un appel pour me dire que mon I5 est arrivé

Frustration et envie d'abandonner.


----------



## vincentbay (16 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

je viens de voir qu'il y a des disponibilités en i5 chez ICLG (pour les parisiens)

donc au revoir la fnac !!!


----------



## Winger 31 (16 Février 2010)

Comme annoncé hier j'ai récupéré mon Imac Aujourd'hui a la fnac Toulouse Wilson.
c'est avec lui que je poste ce soir. je viens de switcher et dois reconnaître que ce n'est que du bonheur

je vais faire les quelques test mais pour l'instant tout semble normal

deux mois d'attente, finalement je ne le regrette pas. il est vrai que de nos jour nous sommes peu patient. il y a quelques années deux pour un nouveau produit ce n'était rien.

enfi je dis ça parce que je l'ai aujourd'hui

bonne soirée

Winger 31 à Merville


----------



## slurp236 (16 Février 2010)

Est ce qu'une compensation t' a été proposé pour le temps d'attente ?


----------



## Winger 31 (16 Février 2010)

Le 12/12/2009 avec un ami nous en avions commandé 2 imac I5,  le vendeur nous avez dit qu'il ferait un geste commercial sur un ou deux produits a la livraison.

Il avait 3 appareils en cde et comme il en on reçu que deux, mon ami n'a pas été livré.

lorsque jai demandé un petit geste comme convenu le jour de l'achat. je me suis entendu dire que tant que mon ami ne srerait pas livré il ne pouvait pas faire de geste commercial sur un clavier étandu et Iwork

de toutes façons il font ce qu'ils veulent.

Par contre le responsable du rayon qui lui c'est occupé du suivi de ma commande il a vraiment etait correct et il m'a tenu informé des evolutions. 

le vrai avantage c'est qu'avec 10% sur l'appareil et la garantie, pour le même prix que chez Apple, j'ai une garantie 3 ans en remplacement a neuf. et là si il y a problèmes ils seront bien obligés de tenir leurs engagements ( a moins qu'il fondent les plombs) chose que je ne leur souhaite pas bien évidament

bonne soirée


----------



## jpdom (16 Février 2010)

En effet j'ai téléphoné et il semble dixit la Fnac qu'Apple propose à la livraison  de l'imac du logicie IWORK gratuitement, ou un produit  Apple d'une valeur équivalente.
Il semble également que l' I7 devrait être proposé dans toutes les Fnac avant la fin du mois, et si celui si est disponible  avant la livraison des I5 une pression sur le vendeur serait possible pour passer au I7 en gardant la réduction de 10% offerte durant la période de fin d'année.
Ca bouge mais c'est long...


----------



## Joe Guillian (18 Février 2010)

Depuis peu sur Fnac.com les "Apple iMac Intel Core 2 Duo à 3,06 GHz 27" TFT" sont en livraison sous 24h... Cela semble bougé un peu, car les Core i5 sons toujours proposés à la livraison sous 4 à 12 jours...


----------



## Arsiesys (18 Février 2010)

Bonjour.

J'ai un peu regardé les délais pour le i5.

Aujourd'hui, toujours aucune information sur les livraisons. La centrale commande un peu moins de 1000 pièces pour toute la France, en attente de livraison donc.

Le 27" 3.06 est également en commande à Apple par la centrale, aucun délais communiqués également.

Enfin, pour le i7, même combat. 300 pièces pour la centrale, au compte gouttes quoi. Aucun délais.

Je rappelle qu'Apple livre parfois en direct les magasins et donc qu'il se peut que des stocks soient débloqués sans que nous ne soyons informés avant la réception.

Chez nous, à Parly 2, sur 40 commandes en cours, 2 sont honorées (en gros, les clients n'ont plus qu'à venir les prendre). 

Fnac.com est encore prioritaire, ce qui à notre goût est absolument anormal.

A suivre.


----------



## slurp236 (18 Février 2010)

Oui il y'a des 27 core duo en stock aujourd'hui sur la fnac.com :/

 Ça doit faire plaisir aux 3000 personnes qui attendent le leur depuis plusieurs semaines/mois...

 Ce serait bien si macgé pouvait contacter les responsables de l'enseigne pour leur demander des explications sur cette situation incompréhensible 


 Edit: I5 en stock sous 24 heure :

http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...d-Core-i5-a-2-66-GHz-27-TFT?Origin=RUE89_TECH

  Lol ?


----------



## Arsiesys (19 Février 2010)

Les explications, je les ai données quelques postes plus haut.

On constate que ça continue. Mais bon, on a beau envoyer mails sur mails, on nous répond juste que "ça va arriver".


----------



## Joe Guillian (19 Février 2010)

bon, pour le moment, la date des core i7 ne semble pas évoluée, toujours le 20/02... Donc demain: les témoignages de livraisons sont les bienvenus


----------



## Joe Guillian (19 Février 2010)

Après vérif, la date pour le core i7 passe du 20/02 au 24/02 .. + 4jrs :rateau:


----------



## slurp236 (19 Février 2010)

Je suis passé à la fnac Montparnasse cet après midi et surprise il y'avait du stock sur toute la gamme des 27 pouces mis à part les core i5.

Le vendeur apple m'a dis qu'ils en avaient reçu quelques uns récemment et avait pu honorer les premières commandes datant de début décembre.

 Il m'a aussi assurer que la situation était en train de se débloquer et que ce n'était qu'une question de jour maintenant ^^


----------



## Arsiesys (20 Février 2010)

slurp236 a dit:


> Je suis passé à la fnac Montparnasse cet après midi et surprise il y'avait du stock sur toute la gamme des 27 pouces mis à part les core i5.
> 
> Le vendeur apple m'a dis qu'ils en avaient reçu quelques uns récemment et avait pu honorer les premières commandes datant de début décembre.
> 
> Il m'a aussi assurer que la situation était en train de se débloquer et que ce n'était qu'une question de jour maintenant ^^



Oui, en effet, chaque Fnac reçoit les iMac... par deux.

Bon, je suis mauvaise langue. Apple nous a en effet indiqué que nous allions avoir des livraisons sous peu. De quoi dépoussierer quelques commandes au moins.

Chez nous, c'est du jamais vu le nombre de commandes pour une machine de ce prix.

Sinon, HS, mais j'ai enfin acheté mon 21.5" hier, et j'en suis absolument content.


----------



## speedy38 (20 Février 2010)

Mon père m'a acheté mon iMac 27" vers la mi-décembre à la Fnac Créteil. Ils en avaient en stock, le dernier. Le vendeur nous a dit que tout ce qu'ils avaient reçu ce jour était parti. J'avais hésité entre prendre le C2D ou commander le i5, mais finalement, je pense que si j'avais commandé le Quad, je n'aurais pas encore reçu mon iMac.
J'ai eu un coup de chance, je pense, et cela ne me déplaît absolument pas ^^.

Félicitations Arsiesys pour ton acquisition  .


----------



## slurp236 (20 Février 2010)

Mon i5 est arrivé ce matin et je suis passé le prendre tout à l'heure.

 Une suite iwork m'a bien été offerte


----------



## Mac & PACA (20 Février 2010)

Ca semble se debloquer du coté des entrepôts de la FNAC, j'ai (enfin!!) reçu mon iMac 27" Core i5 commandé le 12/12/09 avec remise adhérent 10% + Geste Co sur 2 logiciels offerts= merci la Fnac, c'est pas mon APR qui aurait fait ça == mieux vaut tard que jamais !  Le responsable m'a indiqué en avoir reçus 4 suplémentaires en attente d'enlevement client !


----------



## jpdom (20 Février 2010)

Hier soir en sortant du travail je suis passé à la Fnac Ternes bien décidé à annuler ma commande du 27 novembre 2009 d'un mac I5.
Le vendeur regarde mon numéro de commande et pas de bol c'était toujours pas arrivé,  un autre vendeur viens me voir et me montre une affiche prés du stand Apple ou une offre adhérent pour le I7 avec  8go de ram serait dispo courant de la semaine prochaine, il est réservé pour cette Fnac à 2052 euros, j'étais près à craquer quand le premier vendeur me dit qu'un I5 est peut être dispo mais qu'il doit s'absenter pour vérifier et aprés 5 minutes il revient et me confirme qu'un I5 est pour moi.
J'ai pas demandé mon reste, j'ai payé la facture et j'ai dit que je le prendrais samedi car j'étais en moto.
Je suis allé le chercher vers midi ajourd'hui  et j'ai passé l'aprem  à installer les softs Adobe, Office,Fusion avec une VM de Windows 7.
Tout marche nickel, une finition exemplaire, un écran  superbe.
Avec tous les problèmes glanés dans les forums j'étais pas rassuré!!!
Voilà il tourne depuis environ 6 heures sans problèmes .
Magique Imac.


----------



## Arsiesys (20 Février 2010)

Le i7 8Go n'est pas réservé à la Fnac des Thernes, il sera disponible dans toutes les Fnacs.


----------



## fredseg (24 Février 2010)

i5 commandé sur Fnac.com le 14 février, reçu le 20 février. Que du bonheur


----------



## jodeci (24 Février 2010)

Commandé le 02.01.2010 a la fnac de nantes et toujours rien a ce jour...

et je suis l'avant dernier dans la liste d'attente....


----------



## Zantho (25 Février 2010)

Il est enfiiiiiiinnnnnn làààààààà !!!!! 

une machine magnifique ! pas de problème pour le moment ! peut etre une petite fuite de luminosité sur en bas a droite de l'ecran ... mais bon juste sur fond noir avec luminosité a fond ... j'y fait vraiment pas attention ... 

la souris est une merveille ! le couleurs magnifiques ! la vitesse incroyable ! ca change de mon macbook blanc de 2008  

il y a même l'odeur Apple ! ca faisait un bout de temps que je ne l'avais pas senti cette odeur !  

enfin tout est pour le mieux !!! 

commandé le 7/12 Fnac Marseille


----------



## vincentbay (26 Février 2010)

bah moi toujours pas là
imac i5 commandé le 26/12 à Fnac Montparnasse


----------



## xao85 (28 Février 2010)

J'ai trop peur qu'à la sortie des nouveaux MacBook Pro ce soit le même fiasco dans les Fnac... :rateau:


----------



## jodeci (1 Mars 2010)

Y-a-t'il d'autres personnes qui ne sont pas livrées a ce jour par une boutique Fnac ?

si oui , pourriez vous indiquer quand avez vous passé votre commande et la ville.

Merci

Patrice


----------



## xao85 (1 Mars 2010)

Je sais qu'à la FNAC d'Angers, ils ont encore bcp de commande de i5 en attente.


----------



## gourou (2 Mars 2010)

Je suis passé jeudi dernier à la Fnac du Mans pour ma commande datant du 04/12. 

Ils m'ont dit qu'ils recevaient un iMac core i5 par semaine et il restait encore 4 commandes devant moi, donc 4 semaines d'attente. Il m'a été proposé un core i7 disponible le samedi. J'ai craqué...et j'ai changé ma commande.

Par contre, comme j'ai été obligé d'annulé ma commande de core i5 pour le core i7, la Fnac n'a pas voulu me dédommager d'un iWork malgré mes 3 mois d'attentes. Les RATS...

Sinon, superbe machine. Il remplace mon 24" Alu que je trouvais déjà magnifique.


----------



## toutoune18 (4 Mars 2010)

pour répondre à jodeci : I5 commandé le 3 décembre à la Fnac Thiais. toujours rien à ce jour.Mais je suis la prochaine sur la liste 
Cette après midi "Miss Apple" (la vendeuse Fnac porte un beau tee-shirt noir Apple!) m'a dit qu' Apple devait faire une grosse livraison d'i5 d'ici fin de semaine prochaine au plus tard semaine suivante et qu'avec cette livraison toutes les commandes i5 des Fnac de France seraient honorées. patience nous voyons arrivé le bout du tunnel. Quant à la compensation pour mon infinie patience cela peut-être également  un accessoire (DD externe) en complétant le prix bien sûr par rapport à IWork. donc apparemment pas obligatoirement un article Apple, mais ceci reste à confirmer le jour du retrait de l'i5. je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## jodeci (5 Mars 2010)

merci pour l'info toutoune , mais je prefere pas me focaliser sur ce delai ....
lors d'une de mes visites a la fnac de nantes , le vendeur m'avait confirmé une livraison sous une semaine....ça fait 3 semaines maintenant....

je viens d'avoir la fnac de nantes ce matin , tjrs pas de nouvelles pour moi...
nous sommes 6 a attendre encore le precieux....et je suis le dernier de la liste....
il y avait deux personnes apres moi , ils ont annulé leurs commandes....

Concernant le logiciel offert pour une valeur de 79 (iwork ou autre) , le vendeur m'a indiqué que je pouvais demander un bon d'achat d'une valeur de 79....ce que je vais faire pour m'acheter un boiter DD externe firewire pour mon dd 1TO de mon pc...

Voila les dernieres news de mon coté et de la fnac de nantes

pour rappel : imac commandé le 02.01.2010 et tjrs rien a ce jour


----------



## toutoune18 (8 Mars 2010)

il faut y croire! idem à la Fnac Thiais , il y a 2 ou 3 semaines il y a eu aussi un arrivage.
ne nous décourageons pas


----------



## xao85 (8 Mars 2010)

J'ai longuement hésité avec un portable et vu que les problèmes de l'imac semble résolu, j'ai passé commande. Je suis dans l'attente comme vous maintenant! 

Et pout la mobilité, je vais récupuré un vieux MacBook.


----------



## xao85 (9 Mars 2010)

Les Core I5 sont livrables sous 24H sur fnac.com...  J'espère avoir un coup de fil demain!


----------



## jodeci (11 Mars 2010)

bonjour ,

suite de l'episode : appel du 10.03.2010 : FNAC NANTES

Nous sommes plus que 3 a attendre notre livraison de la fnac de nantes ( la semaine derniere nous etions encore 6 a attendre....)

Bon j'espere que la semaine prochaine j'aurai enfin mon imac...

la suite au prochain episode

Ps : si une personne travaillant a la fnac aurait un peu plus de news je suis preneur...


----------



## worguen (11 Mars 2010)

commande I5 à la FNAC de Poitiers le 30/11/09 et ... toujours pas de nouvelles a ce jour...
a la lecture de vos nombreus méssage je me dit que tout n'est pas perdu... mais quand même plus de 3 mois d'attente pour une machine, du jamais vue...


----------



## xao85 (11 Mars 2010)

Je pense que ça devrait plus tarder vu que fnac.com les a en stock. Lorsque les 27 en core2duo étaient en stock sur ce dernier, 2 jours plus tard ils étaient dispo à la Fnac d'Angers.


----------



## pierrox (11 Mars 2010)

A la FNAC de la labège il me disent qu'il y a envriron 2500 imac 27 pouces commandés par toute les Fnac et qu'eux en ont 7 en attente. 
Mais ils n'ont toujour aucune info sur les date de disponibilité !!
Demain ça ferra 3 mois que j'attend, jespere que ça vas vite se debloquer !!


----------



## xao85 (11 Mars 2010)

De nouveau redisponible sous 4 à 12 jours sur Fnac.com


----------



## toutoune18 (11 Mars 2010)

Bonne nouvelle, reçu ce soir à 19h coup de fil de la Fnac m'annonçant que mon i5 m'attendait.Vivement demain matin


----------



## toutoune18 (12 Mars 2010)

ça y est je l'ai enfin. 3 mois et 1 semaine d'attente.... quant au geste de la Fnac pour toute cette attente et bien c'est soit Iwork ou autre chose (logiciel, petit accessoire Apple) à hauteur de 79 mais attention pas de DD ou d'article sur lequel il y a une garantie. je suis repartie avec des cartouches d'encre et 2 cadenas , un pour l'Imac et un pour le futur DD que j'irais acheter la semaine prochaine avec mes bons de 10.
Soyez vigilant car ce matin il y a eu discussion, bien évidemment mes cartouches et cadenas ne faisait pas pile 79.j'ai dit que le responsable avec expliqué tout article hors garantie et qu'on pouvait compléter la somme. tout s'est arrangé mais le vendeur face à son ordi et les manip à faire pour facturer tout ça à vite fait de se simplifier la vie....
Il semble que tout le monde ne va pas encore être servi car ce matin la vendeuse m'a dit en avoir reçu 3 alors qu'elle en a 4 en commande.....reste un malheureux qui va encore attendre. 
bon WE à tous, moi je sais ce que je fais!


----------



## xao85 (14 Mars 2010)

désolé j'ai pas poster avant. J'ai eu mon i5 Vendredi! Trop belle machine, par contre le carton état dur à ramener jusqu'à l'apprat! :rateau:


----------



## Jopop (14 Mars 2010)

Imac 27 I5 commandé le 10 décembre ... recu le 1 mars ... fuite de luminosité, écran jaune, disque dur bruyant ... retour le lendemain au SAV pour échange ! 10 mars : coup de fil de la fnac Labège votre nouvel Imac I5 est arrivé ! Un peu moins pire que le premier ... mais toujours des problèmes ! Donc j'hésite a la ramener pour un nouvel échange ou pour un remboursement ! Au fait le remboursement s'effectue sur le compte bancaire ou sur la carte FNAC ?


----------



## jodeci (15 Mars 2010)

bonjour , 

je viens de recevoir a l'instant , le texto de la fnac me signalant que mon imac 27 i5 est dispo....

voila une etape qui fut longue de passer....

Maintenant a verifier si l'imac fonctionne correctement....je passe le recuperer ce soir 

rappel : commandé le 02.01.2010 / reçu le 15.03.2010

a+


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Mars 2010)

Jopop a dit:


> Imac 27 I5 commandé le 10 décembre ... recu le 1 mars ... fuite de luminosité, écran jaune, disque dur bruyant ... retour le lendemain au SAV pour échange ! 10 mars : coup de fil de la fnac Labège votre nouvel Imac I5 est arrivé ! Un peu moins pire que le premier ... mais toujours des problèmes ! Donc j'hésite a la ramener pour un nouvel échange ou pour un remboursement ! Au fait le remboursement s'effectue sur le compte bancaire ou sur la carte FNAC ?



Si tu n'es pas passé par Finaref (Finaref = achat à crédit ou achat en plusieurs fois avec crédit gratuit) tu seras remboursé par FNAC sur ton compte bancaire. Dans l'autre cas tu seras remboursé par Finaref par chèque bancaire (délais = Après le 15 de chaque mois + 3/4 jours pour réception du chèque).


----------



## toutoune18 (15 Mars 2010)

pas très synchro à la Fnac = la vendeuse m'a tél jeudi soir pour me dire que mon Imac était arrivé et ce matin je viens de recevoir le SMS me disant que mon I5 est dispo :rateau:
comme quoi d'aller régulièrement à la Fnac demander des nouvelles à payé, la vendeuse m'a tél de suite.
à part ça "la bête" fonctionne parfaitement.......pour l'instant.


----------



## worguen (15 Mars 2010)

youhou, un petit SMS de la FNAC de poitiers vien de m'informer de l'arrivé de mon I5 que j'attendais depuis 3 mois !!!
je le récup ce soir si tout ce passe bien.

tout arrive a point à qui sais attendre nous dit la-fontaine, et dieu sais si il en auras fallu de la patience pour avoir cette iMac...

je croise les doigts pour qu'il n'ais pas de problémes d'écran...


----------



## pierrox (15 Mars 2010)

J'ai reçut mon i5 a la Fnac vendredi soir.

J'ai du demander la compensation (l&#8217;avoir de 79&#8364 car le vendeur était soit disant pas au courant. J'ai même du demander à parler a son supérieur pour pouvoir avoir un avoir de 79&#8364;. Ils ont même essayé de ne pas me compter la réduction de 10% que j'avais eut en décembre (date de l&#8217;achat). 
Bref très déçut par la Fnac de labége (surtout par un de leur vendeur).
j'ai eut ensuite la mauvaise surprise de constater que le carton avait déjà était ouvert : Vulgaire bout de scotch pour fermer le carton, les composants mal rangés, pas de protection plastique sur l'écran et des trace de doigts,  90% de pile dans la souris et en plus l' écran bien jaune sur le bas. Bref un iMac qui avait déjà été ramené au SAV.
On me l'a changé sans problème et j'ai bien vérifié la présence de scotch officiel Apple sur le nouveau.
Aujourd&#8217;hui, toujours un souci de jaunisse mais moins marqué. J'irais surement l'échanger en fin de semaine.

Bref soyer vigilant !

En tout cas a la Fnac ils ont l'air d'avoir du stock mais Apple continue d'envoyer des écrans atteint de jaunisse (pour info le deuxième iMac est de la semaine 08)

Sinon la machine est vraiment géniale même avec la légère jaunisse l'écran est vraiment bien et c'est la meilleur machine que j'ai utilisé de ma vie !! Je pense juste la changer car je suis un peu perfectioniste 


PS : penser a remplir les stats de votre ecran ici


----------



## webjib (15 Mars 2010)

pierrox a dit:


> j'ai eut ensuite la mauvaise surprise de constater que le carton avait déjà était ouvert : Vulgaire bout de scotch pour fermer le carton, les composants mal rangés, pas de protection plastique sur l'écran et des trace de doigts,  90% de pile dans la souris et en plus l' écran bien jaune sur le bas. Bref un iMac qui avait déjà été ramené au SAV.


C'est peut être l'exemplaire que j'ai renvoyé au SAV début mars (une fabrication semaine 5 qui avait une forte jaunisse) ! Moi j'avais tout bien rangé et nettoyé, mais quand j'ai voulu le rendre, le SAV l'a sorti et a donc mis ses doigts partout. Bref, quand j'avais évoqué il y a plusieurs semaines que la FNAC remettait parfois en rayon les produits rendus, on m'avait dit que cela ne se pratiquait plus ... bref, on constate qu'ils le font encore de temps à autres, ce qui est complètement choquant!


----------



## xao85 (15 Mars 2010)

Moi idem, j'ai récupéré mon iMac vendredi soir, et j'ai reçu un appel automatique aujourd'hui pour me dire que celui-ci était disponible. 

Sinon rien à redire, superbe machine! :love:


----------



## Jopop (15 Mars 2010)

Merci pepeye66 pr l'info ! 

Je suis passé par Finaref pour le gratuit gratuit ...

Je vais ramener l'IMAC cette semaine à la FNAC j'hésite entre un 2ème échange ou me faire rembourser et acheter un mac pro d'occaz ... marre de tous ces problèmes avec cet imac !


----------



## vincentbay (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour j'ai recu hier mon i5 commandé le 26/12 à la Fnac Montparnasse ( 5% avec la carte, crédit 8 mois à 0%, et des petits trucs apple pour 79 euros j'ai pris un clavier filaire à Pad num)

pas de soucis avec la machine


----------



## jodeci (16 Mars 2010)

reçu hier soir 
impec , aucun probleme de jaunisse ni de bruit , une belle bete...imac semaine 9

et grace au 79 , j'ai pu m'acheter le jeux god of war 3 sur ps3 ainsi qu'une carte cadeau de 10....

HAPPY END


----------

